# Jac's Log Of Everything other than Yearly PC (Tau, Radical =I=, 48MM, Space Marines)



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Welcome to the log formally known as Icarus Var. Inquisitor. Radical. Gentleman Badass. (A Monochrome Army attempt), please see this post for explanation as to why this log has gone and changed from a very specific one to a general log of many things.



Thought I should probably start a log for this force before I get too far along with it. A couple of minis I've converted have been shown elsewhere but I'll be showing them again here.

The idea of this force is to try and make it monochrome. There aren't many monochrome armies out there on the web and I think it's very interesting painting idea, that is: make it as black and white as possible, greys, blacks, white, really washed out and dull colors with possibly one spot color (a blue in this case). I've wanted to dabble in this for a while and the good thing is is that if it turns to shit it's really easy to go and make it "normal". Another thing I've always wanted to do is do a Radical Inquisitors retenue: deamon hosts, pyskers, grizzled vets and dodgy mercs from all across the Imperium. I'm not wanting this Inquisitor to be so far gone he's a Chaos pawn in all but name but actually be a Radical who serves the Imperium. The Inquistior in question is one that has been in the back of my mind for years, I wrote a unfinished short story about him back in the early days of Heresy:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/original-works/1032-var-his-little-trip.html

The characters have moved on a bit from then but the basic idea is still the same. A young Xanthism following Inquisitor with two very close bodyguards. I'm expanding this and giving Var 3 squads of retainers with the two body guards in that story becoming rules wise another =I= and a Vindacre Assassin (because that was the best I could do ruleswise to make it work). A list for the force and some more expansion of the various counts as is follows:

*H.Q.*

_Coteaz_ – 100 pts

Icarus Var. Radical =I=. This is the only proper =I= in the force, I’d prefer him to have a deamon weapon for fluff purposes but alas its not possible, a deamon hammer it is then (ruleswise I think a deamon weapon could have a similar effect to a force hammer)

_Ordo Xenos Inquisitor_ – 79 pts 

Power sword, power armor, needle pistol, psychotroke grenades, 2 servo skulls.

One Var’s two most trusted henchmen. IG Vet who then became a drill abbot and then got recruited and shown the light. I went Xenos with him for the wargear, bit more exotic stuff in there. He leads the CC henchmen squad.

*Troops*

_Henchmen Squad_ – 135 pts

3 Crusaders – (Crusaders)
5 Deathcult Assassin – (Disgraced Deathcult members)
2 Acro-Flagellants – (Hulking chrono gladiators from a medieval world) 

_Inquisitorial Chimera_ – 65 pts

Dozer blade, storm bolter

These guys run with the Xeno's =I=. The Chimera will be some sort of repurposed civilian vehicle. Awesome conversion opportunity right there.

_Henchmen Squad_ – 217 pts

3 Warrior Acolytes with storm bolters, carapace (3 Guard Vets: WIPs P2 )
3 Warrior Acolytes with plasma guns, carapace (3 Guard Vets)
3 Inquisitorial Servitors with Plasma Cannons (3 Sagitarii
2 Jokaero Weaponsmiths (As Joka’s but really raggedy specimens or some renegade Adep Mech types.)

_Inquisitorial Chimera_ – 65 pts

2 heavy bolters, dozer blade, storm bolter

The Chimera will probably some sort of half track or repurposed civilian vehicle. This squad is the opposite of the previous one, lay down a fair bit of fire. Coteaz/Var leads them.


_Henchmen Squad_ – 123 pts


3 Deamonhosts (These will actually be as modeled as really sliced up and tortured Psykers, call them freshly possessed if you want and it makes you feel better about me using rules for something count as something else in the dex. In my fluff they are actually pyskers. Think Agun Soric at the end of Only In Death, not the normal ones like in the IG dex)
3 Warrior Acolytes with carapace armour and power swords (Sanctioned Division Custodians, a hunchback, a woman and a man. A strong nod to Only In Death)
3 Warrior Acolytes with carapace armour (Sanctioned Division Custodians - Max Mini Necrohounds, because the minis are HAWT!)

_Inquisitorial Chimera_ – 65 pts

2 heavy bolters, dozer blade, storm bolter

2 per Guards per “pysker” as in Only In Death seems to suggest. The chimera will probably be an open topped chimera or Trojan with trailer… like in Only In Death. Get the theme here?


*Elites:*

_Vindicare Assassin_ – 145 pts

This is the other of Var’s most trusted henchmen, a IG Vet. I’d prefer to have him as another =I= with a hellrifle and put him with the Shooty henchmen but the dam FOC doesn’t allow it!

*Fast Attack:*

_Storm Raven Gunship_ – 255 pts

Psybolt ammo, hurricane bolters, multimelta 

This will be some sort of personal gunship of Vars. Not entirely sure what this mini will be based on.


*Heavy Support:*

_Nemesis DreadKnight_ – 235 pts

Personal teleporter, and heavy incinerator.

May seem like an odd/cheesy choice I know but I don’t care. You may have been wondering why I haven’t included a daemon host in any of the retinues in what is supposed to be a fluffy Radical list. The reason for that is that statwise they seem to be possessed by a nurgling….This is the deamon host bitches! Most likely make it from a Soul Grinder or something. Heavy incinerator is the fluffiest weapon for him I think and same with the teleporter. Deamonhost slipping in and out of the warp breathing fire still sound cheesy?

-------------

Not only will this log be having updates of the minis being worked on but I'll also be throwing up some options for various minis to get people's opinions on. I'm going to be using 3rd party minis as well as GW ones for a few reasons:

1) It's a character force so I want the best minis for the job, not just GW ones.
2) FUCK GW and their bullshit anti customer decisions.
3) I want to explore other ranges, there are some stunning minis out there.

Right enough jibber jabber pictures! (Next post)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

To give you an idea of the color scheme I'm going for, this is the sort of thing:

The Warhammer Forum ? View topic - Monochrome Dark Elves

I've started working on one of the Max Mini Necrohounds that will be 3 of the Warrior Acolytes in the Pysker Squad. This is still WIP, he needs some more highlighting:



















So far I've thrown together 4 of the various WA's from two different Squads. The first three come from the shooting squad:

1:









2:


















3:


















and then one of the Sanctioned Devision Custodians:



















That sword will be being replaced by a whip because the rule of cool demands it.

One of the next things on the converting block will be the hunchback from that same squad and will be entered into the conversion comp this month when that thread begins:


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Can I just say right now this is going to be one of the coolest and most out there things I have seen in a long time. Also I think this must be the best plog title in all of heresy.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks alasdair, I'm glad you are excited about it! Hopefully it lives up to your expectations and you enjoy what you see.

I forgot to say in the first post who one of the biggest inspirations for this force has been and thats Xenobiotic, in particular his gasmask Inquisitor which can be found here and on the following pages and while I can't make my conversions as extensive, intensive and otherwise amazeballs as his, I will certainly try and inject the same sort of care and attention into them and also attempt to get the same sort of flavour. Which reminds me... I need to find a way adding gas masks or goggles to those minis above. Ideas? 

Anyway: Here is the counts as Vindicare Assassin based on Max Mini's Guardsman Sniper:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I LIKE THIS. Inquisition armies have so much scope for alternative models and conversions, especially radical ones. And the gk dex give huge scope for that customisation, I used it for my dark mechanicus for the same reason. Cary on with the cool


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

*Icarus Var. Inquisitor. Radical. Gentleman Badass. (Attempting A Monochrome Army)*

Cheers shanntitus, the only problem with the GK dex to my mind is either needing to take Coteaz for unlimited henchmen or having to have a =I= for each squad (which due to FOC means you can only have 2), otherwise it's great!

As well as painting some Minotaurs I also worked on my entry for this months conversion challenge: A Warrior Acolyte. This one is one of the three from the Pysker/Deamon Host squad and is being modelled as a Sanction Division Custodian. More specifically he is hunchbacked - a very strong nod to Only In Death. I'm still at the glueing stage at the moment, he's going to need some GS work in the arms, neck and spine. Anyway:





































Thoughts, idea etc?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Coteaz is not so bad. If I remember he is in pa with a big ass hammer, the psyber eagle is just a shooting attack, so give him a weird looking gun. I use a converted techmarine to stand in for him.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

shaantitus said:


> If I remember he is in pa


Even better, it's Artificer armour !


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

shaantitus said:


> Coteaz is not so bad. If I remember he is in pa with a big ass hammer, the psyber eagle is just a shooting attack, so give him a weird looking gun. I use a converted techmarine to stand in for him.


It was more a fluff irritation. I'd have liked to give him a deamon weapon if I could. All the rest of it I can explain away easily, I will actually give him sort of psyber minion, the only part that is a bit of a stretch is the deamon hammer into a deamon weapon but the effects are the same really.



Magpie_Oz said:


> Even better, it's Artificer armour !


Finding some none SM power armor eqiv is a bit irriating however Coteaz's is pretty small I think. I'm tossing up whether to use this mini for Var or Feliko (the other "=I="):










Armor wise it's very similar to Coteaz so I think it could pass for =I= Artificer armor easily with a little bit of work. It's a stunning mini, however it's sword is sheathed which for Var I would prefer it not to be. For Feliko it works really well as I would just make the spear carrying arm hold a pistol.

Two of the other potentials I'm looking at are:










Like the armor and the pose but I'd replace the hands and shoulder pads and do something about the head.










I really like this one but I'm scared it's a little to fantasy. The face and the pose are all perfect but the Shoulder pads would get changed to Cadian-esque ones and he may be a little too skinny.

Basically I'm looking for something Coteaz like: armor etc but with a sword friendly pose


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Some very interesting conversions there Jacobite, can't wait to see paint on them, keep up the excellent work


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Started work on the "servitors" today, using WHF Orges as a base: this is what I have do far:




























Still very WIP obviously.


----------



## Hydraulix (May 5, 2013)

Mooooore!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

So I've been doing a lot of thinking recently, I've just moved house so that mean's actually coming face to face with the large amount of minis that are just sitting around doing nothing, most of which are unpainted, and I have a lot, easily 3500 points of IG, 2000 points of Tau, 500 points of Radical =I=, 2000+ points of Minotaurs plus god knows what other little things. Now I'm fine with that because believe it or not I am actually making more progress now than I have at any other time in my life, scary I know, on Heresy I have 4 "current" project logs (actually 2 project logs I update regularly - my Minotaurs one and the Staff Blog) and I was about to start another one for the Tau I'm starting. However seeing as I'm only really updating 2 of them whats the point in starting another one, why not just take the 3rd least updated and repurpose it and throw in everything (other than the Minotaurs and whatever techniquey thing I'm talking about in the staff blog) into it? That way I'll actually be updating something regularly and I'm not starting another log that will never get any love, sure this will be Chaotic and jump around more than a sugar high kid of a hot plate but at least stuff will be going up online won't it?

I'm not somebody who can only paint one thing at a time, I got bored, frustrated and over it so I need a distraction (Tau) from my main force (Minotaurs) and a distraction from that distraction (Radical =I=). I also have my Crimson Fury Space Marines who have kind of fallen by the wayside and need finishing despite being soooo close to being done. So without further ado other than the Minotaurs what have I got on my plate? Well:

Minotaurs 1st Company Space Marines: These guys are my main force, my entry into the Painting Challenge and therefore my first Priority. The log for theme can be found here. I'm averaging about 5 a month of these guys so I won't be getting the full 1st Company done this year but I'm pretty happy with the progress.

Winter Themed Tau: I managed to pick up a 1500 point force of Tau of the local version of Ebay for 140 NZD (Tactical Squad here retails at 75NZD). It's 30 odd Fire Warriors, 6 Pathfinders, a Sniper Team, 20 odd Kroot, 7 Battlesuits, 3 Stealth Suits, a Devil Fish, a Hammerhead, a Piranha. The other day I also managed to snap up some guys attempt to convert up a Super Heavy version of the Hammerhead, the conversion was just a box of bits really but for 40 NZD I managed to get enough parts to make a further 2 Hammerheads and another complete Piranha plus half of another and put a turret on that Devilfish. The intention was to use to learn to airbrush and the intention still is to do that with them. Obviously they won't be painted only using the airbrush but I want to learn various techniques like masking, pre and post shading etc on them. I still needed a color scheme though and then I saw this:










More pictures, an entire log full infact can be found here: http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?375459-Tau-Drop-Troops

Simply put I fucking love this look, so I PM'd Lew and begged his permission and because he is a bloody good sort he kindly let me borrow the idea. So a HUGE thank you to him. This is just WIP and I really should have painted all the sept markings etc first before weathering the white but here is the beginnings of my attempt at replicating it.



















Instead of orange markings I'm going with Green and for the Pathfinders they are going to have white cloth rather than the black that Lew has on his FW's (mine will also have black). Seriously check out his log and his battlesuits, they are amazing! I'm very honored that he is letting me play with his idea. 

Radical =I=: What this log was originally for, suffice to say not much more work has been done on them lately. Hopefully this redirection will ironically lead to more work being done on them.

Crimson Fury: This was a previous project log of mine, I haven't got that much to finish this force off really. I just need to finish painting 4 Death Company, a Chaplin, Land Raider Crusader and finish converting and then paint a Captain, 5 Sanguinary Guard and a Sanguinor. I've got to do this before I run out of old GW red ink.

Captain Cortez in 54MM: This project has stalled as I am waiting on some parts. I do however still want to do this. Just waiting for some little bits of plastic crack to get into stock.

So it sounds like a lot but I'm going to try and force myself to only be painting unit of each force at any given time to prevent me from getting hobby overload and burnout.

Hopefully this won't be too all the place for you all. Finger's crossed it'll help me finish somethings off.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

So to motovate myself to finish the Crimson Fury I started work on converting the Captain and the Crimson Fury's version of the Sanguinor (who may or may not be one in the same person...) Here is what I'm using:










The Captain is based on the now previous edition Vanguard Veteran body and the Sanguinor is based on the legs of the Nightbringer with various Marine parts:










Today I started by cutting up and then glueing together some of the body parts (above) and chopping into the Nightbringer's legs as you can see below:










If I can get hold of some wings for him this month I might enter him into the conversion contest. Tomorrow I'll try and start fitting the power armoured legs to the robes.


----------



## w0lfgang7 (Feb 10, 2013)

Jacobite said:


> Finding some none SM power armor eqiv is a bit irriating however Coteaz's is pretty small I think. I'm tossing up whether to use this mini for Var or Feliko (the other "=I="):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This video by GirlPainting may give you some inspiration with this model in particular. I almost used this guy to make some =I= Crusaders. I agree, there's lots of potential with this guy!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Cheers for the video wolf, it's nice to see some different angles on the figure. I rank him as one of the best mini's GW has put out recently actually and thank god they made it in plastic and not failcast!

Right I promise I've been working on the Crimson Fury! I highlighted a Death Company member today but didn't take pictures because thats really boring, also did a bit more work on the Sanguinor. I also did some work on the Minotaurs Dread (update in that log tomorrow) however it is nearly 4am where am I so what have I been doing...

Two of the 5 drones (plus the controller and a Pathfinder) I've been playing with tonight figuring out how to paint them. I thought I'd show you the before and after of the chipping:



















Yes I know there is a big mould line on the barrel, I'll fix that next time I work on them. 

I'm pretty happy with how they are turning out tbh, not quite a impressive as Lew's but it's good enough for me! I still obviously need to add the blue weapons effects and some bases but they are getting there!

C&C always appreciated.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Proof I've been doing Crimson Fury stuff:

Two DC highlighted:



















The idea behind that guy above is that he's a Libby who has fallen to the Black Rage and has had a limiter helm put on, his hood also dampens his powers and the only release he has is his force weapon (counts as a normal DC with thunder hammer).

I haven't done much work on the Sniper Team as I've been working on the Minotaurs Dread for the painting challenge this month but here is a look at the Controller and what the three drones look like atm:










The blue will be a lighting effect representing the stealth field.










And now I have to go fix my letter box.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Been following all of Lew_B81sprojects for a long time now on warseer, his Tau are not only impressive and superb but so inspiring (and such a nice take on a race that most people paint pristine rather than anything else, a subject of which I've had frequent discussions with my Tau playing friends).

You have done well in adapting his scheme to your own purposes, in all honesty the weathering really takes your painting to the next level - it gives them that extra finish which serves them really well, you have made a lot of progress in the last year and if you continue at this pace you'll have some wicked armies very soon. Just remember to pick out some details like Lew does (lenses and such) not to overload them completely with the battle damage.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Xeno, thanks so looking mate and your kind words, it means a lot coming from somebody of your calibre. Lew is a absolutely stunning miniature worker, his skill as a converter is second to none and only matched by his imagnation as that Orge thread of his demonstrates. I was really at a impasse as to what to do with my Tau, I bought them on whim and I can't paint clean very well, I don't enough skill for it and I was tempted to just strip the paint that the previous owner had on them and sell them individually to try and make a profit and then I saw his log and was inspired. I'd always wanted to do a snow force with them but couldn't quite nail now a scheme in my head. I was very hesitant about contacting him but knew I had to rather than just going off and doing it. I'm so glad he was cool with it.

I will definitely be picking out the details as Lew does, those drones above are by no means finished yet, they still need the lens, lighting and bases! I've been focussing on the Minotaurs Dread I'm doing for this month's PC the last day or two just because it's nearly finished and if I can get it done in the next day or so I've then got 20 days to work on those 5 Death Company and the Tau Sniper Team and remaining Pathfinder before having to worry about Minotaurs again. I won't be copying Lew's scheme exactly, the bases while still snow and "busy" will be featuring more rock than his and some of the unit schemes will be different as you can already tell from that Controller. Rather than the reversed scheme he has on his stealth units I'll be keeping them white, the Kroot will also be different. 

I'm really hoping that the Tau Force will be the next "step" up in my painting even though as you say it's the weathering which makes it look so effective. The Minotaurs I've been working on I think look good but I can get away with a bit of sloppyness with them due to the pallete. For the first time ever I'm playing with lighting effects and while it's not OSL in the true sense it's still a big step for me. Ultimately both the Tau and the Minotaurs are all leading towards the holy grail which will be my Highland Heavy Infantry/Super Heavy Force Protection Imperial Guard Regiment. That's at least a year and half away but all the techniques (painting and converting) I'm playing with and learning are aimed at making that as awesome as possible. 

Thanks for you kind words again, this last year I've been painting more than ever and simply that practice has been making things quicker and easier.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Well all the Death Company are highlighted now and I've finished the blue on the Fallen Libby, next up is the reds on them. I tried to get some photos tonight but they came out too dark which wasn't helped by the very black armour. Instead I show you this (the complete opposite in so many ways!):




























Look at him! He's all clean and shit, it almost seems a shame to attack him with a sponge. Almost. The reason why he is so clean is because he's the only one I'm painting at the moment, if there was more than one I'd have gone insane. He is the last of the 6 man Pathfinder team and the only one of the new plastics, I must take my hat of to GW for that kit, if the rest of them are anything like the parts I bought of Bits and Kits that is one hell of a nice kit! 

When everything is painted up I'll see how I'm feeling but I'd be very tempted to buy a box of them and add another 10 to the force simply because of the kit (or at the very least bulk it out to 11 or 12 members). I have got 30 Fire Warriors and about 50 Imperial Guard Auxiliaries before I get to that stage though so I be well and truly sick of painting chipped white armour by then!

The Sniper Team, the two drones for the Pathfinders and this guy (who has since been weathered, weapons effects/eye etc) are pretty much done now, all they need is to be based. I say "all" like it's a simple job, it's not and you'll see why soon.

I really need to get on and do something with those =I= now, I don't want them being left behind!


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

Love the DC Libby conversion and idea looking forward to seeing him finished. Thought about leaving 1 or 2 plates of armour Blue to represent his fall from grace so to speak? Maybe an arm or a pauldron? (the one with the libby crest obviously) Although now i think abut it this may detract from the actual mini itself. I defo like to see some sort of latent psychic energy build up behind the eyes or inside the hood.  but these are just thoughts of a confuddled mind


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Great minds think alike it seems, the shoulder pad with the Libby symbol, his pyschic hood will both remain blue while his cloth tabard thing is going to be blue with the yellow Libby symbol that you often see on tabards and clocks (the line with the half circle on it). I was going to have it yellow and black like normal but I thought it would be too much color. 

This way if I wanted to run him as a Libby I could since he's going to stand out. "Which one is he?" Hmmm lets see he's the only DC member:

- with no crest on his death mask
- with a pyschic hood
- a two handed weapon
- a weapon that's not a chain weapon
- wearing patchs of blue on his armour

Take a guess...

I think fluffwise it works as well as the Preists would certainly be wanting to know which one he was!


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

Awesome sauce now i REALLY want to see him finished


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Well I'd love to race ahead with him and the Chaplin and get thim finished but if I do that then the time required to finish the entire unit will drag out. I should get them all done and finished by the end of the month though.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Blocked out the red on the DC this morning: 




























Arms:










Here is what the Chaplin looks like atm. I should have done those white barbed lines first instead of the blood drop, I didn't and had to redo the drop hence why it needs a clean up on the left side. 










Him with arms:










I decided to change the shoulder pad to a plain one for the chapter symbol, hence the grey one (needs to be basecoated etc). The head of his Crozus feel off as well, that'll be fixed. I also added some barbs on his one of his heels. (Barbs are one those little Chapter symbols that this Chapter likes putting on their armor). 










Libby:





































At the moment I'm seeing how the Libby turns out before deciding if I should put the red cross through the tabard - strictly it should be done but at the same time I think it might be too much (and doing a cross on that tabard will be a pain in the ass). Thoughts?

Obviously this is just the first layer so there is plenty of opportunity to sharpen up the lines.


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

They looking sweet so far loving the chaplain and the libby. As for adding the cross to the libby tabard id say go for it, you could do a smaller one under the yellow halo on the tabard or a bigger one above it.

A good colour to use to go over the blue would be GW bleached bone as a base for your red. As a rule i always undercoat anything that will be red with bone as it seems to give a better red result afterwards but this is just personel prefference.

Keep up the good work though dude its coming on very nicely.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Cheers Dorn glad you like what you're seeing, if I do put the cross there it'll be over all of it. I've never thought of the bone basecoat, on my next project I use red in I'll be sure to give it a go. 

Right it'll be quite quiet from me for the next couple of days, got work tomorrow and then I'm on a SCUBA diving course over the weekend, hopefully get back into it early next week.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking really good Jaq, I used to play angels way back in 2nd edition ( i had an allied eldar avatar as a bodyguard for mephiston), had two twenty man death companies myself, course that was before all these newfangled plastic kits....
*at this point Grimzags conversation devolves into a grouchy old "I remember when" rant for a solid 17 minutes*
...and even Curly Wurlys were bigger.
Anyway what was i talking about? Oh yeah.
So i was going to build a death company bike squad but then i got corrupted by chaos and my blood angels disappeared. Since then i've had a bit of a soft spot for the red rage sufferers, even if on the table my boys seem to be allergic to them (they come out in nasty red craters and gashes when they are on the same table), so good work in making some really characterful conversions for them.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh one day id love to do a full army of "the lost" as i call them, all with death masks but i hate and i really mean HATE painting black!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

So after my busy weekend I got back into it yesterday. Most of the parts I needed for that Artemis to Cortez conversion arrived midway through last week from Bits and Kits so in addition to doing a little more work on the Death Company/The Lost I hacked into those. I didn't get any pictures of the DC just because it's not very interesting, once I've done the ink layer I will grab some picks (hopefully today). 

Various parts:










Just to recap since he is armed with a power fist and bolt pistol I needed to source them from somewhere. The bolt pistol is from Tyrus and while he does have a power fist I'd rather not use it as it's not very SMy. My replacement will be converted from the Dreadknight arm and fist as you can see above.










Begining cutting it up. From there I also cut off that over hanging shroud bit with the skull and the power cords. The power cords I will use, the shroud, probably not.

I then began using the dremmell to cut up that arm, my razor saw was very very dead so I had to use the dremmel which didn't give me the nicest cut but still it did the job. Half way:










Done:










Cleaned up:




















After doing all that I decided I needed to cut the plastic bits up more, below you can see the end results and where I am currently up to. I have a feeling I'm going to need to cut the elbow armour off and either scratch build a new piece or completely resculpt all the inner soft armour to make it all fit. Ah well I knew this wouldn't be an easy thing to do!










I also removed more of that detail from the other shoulder pad:










I'll replace the rim later and probably add some purity seals back. This now needs to be sanded back a bit more but thats to remove the marks from the previous job.


I've also been stripping 30 Firewarriors, I've done 25 and have got 5 to go. TBH I'd really rather be working on Tau right now since they are easy to paint but I'm being strict on myself and forcing myself to also work on these forgotten projects as well otherwise they will just not get done.

However in good news I managed to sell off a whole lot of Orcs, 4 Chaos Raptors and some Night Lords parts that I just won't get round to using so thats good! Also over the weekend/today the following things arrived (or I picked them up while I was out). Paints:










With luck the Red Ink will work as a good replacement for GW's old red ink which I can't get anymore. This is more important for my Minotaurs than anything in this log though (same with the Tinny Tin). The Model Air White and Silver is what I'm needing for the Tau.










I ended up getting the Primers from Wayland (like those paints) because I was a little tired of waiting for the FLGS to get some in. Not entirely their fault that they have had troubles doing it but I got sick of it. Also ah... can you tell the direction I am heading in for paints now?










And finally I went out and bought a new razor saw (a day after I needed it but anyway) as well as some new blades for the box cutter and some tubing (that's more for my Cataphractii conversions btw).

Anyway I should probably get back to it!


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

Progress looking good my only concern is that the bolt pistol still looks like its for a right hand? Remember Cortez lost his right arm which is why he has a power fist on the right.

All in all though good progress being made i just didnt want to see you finish it and realise the arms were the wrong way around. (reference to things going wrong after completion is Brovatars Khorne World Eaters termi lord with a word bearers icon on the cape)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey Dorn, I know what you mean and don't worry it's a left handed bolt pistol it just looks like one in that picture and I've not positioned it well. Look at the Witch Hunter Tyrus mini for reference as it's that hand and bolt pistol.


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

Phew didnt want to see such awesome planning and converting been thrown a sunder by it is all. As always i look forward to seeing your creations take form.

Ever thought about applying for your mechadendrites from the mechanicum? The fabricator general would be a fool to pass you up


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Haha no I haven't I'm still just a lowly adept, we will see how this goes before I go about that, it could all go horribly horribly wrong yet!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok so tonight I got really fucking angry at the shit paint job I've done on the DC Libby and chucked everything above his waist in Simple Green. The paint was too thick, the blue too dark and it there was no strong focal point. When he comes out tomorrow I'm going to do quite a big rebuild on him, give him a new weapon and probably a new helmet (most likely just a normal SM one). Then I need to think up a new scheme. Maybe a blue head and right arm (our left). Possibly have a yellow stripe down the center of the helmet if it's a bit dark.

In other, better news the rest of the DC are finished and just need weathering. Same with the Chaplin (and he looks really good!). The weathering will wait till I've done the Land Raider, DC Libby, Captain and Sanguinary Guard/VV.

Fucking libby...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Right so 3 updates from me today, I'll do 3 posts to save my sanity and allow me time to go make a cup of tea and make it a little easier to handle. First up we have the Crimson Fury Death Company and Chaplin.

These guys are finished bar the weathering but as I mentioned above I'm going to wait till everything else for the force is finished up to this point before I weather them as I have to match the style to what the rest of the force is and it's a bit different to what I do now. Anyway first up is the Chaplin who I'm quite proud of:























































The large amount of white makes him stand out from the Death Company while still making him part of it due to the black armour. Overall he was surprisingly stressfree to paint, which is nice for a HQ!

Next up we have the 3 remaining "normal" members of the Death Company:









































































Now these guys are a little rushed and were a complete pain in the ass to build but I'm happy enough with them and they fit in with the rest of them quite well I think.

Here is a group shot of these 3 and the Chappy:










And here is one with the rest of the unweathered ones. 



















Ok so it's two but trying to get both ranks in focus was hard!

So that's a Chaplin and 13 DC painted (only 4 of which are weathered). Just got that "libby" to go and then I have a LRC, 5 VV, 1 Captain and the "Sanguinor" to go. Getting there, getting there.

Tau up next.


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

loving those helmets, they should make them standard for DC models imho.

Nothing says "i got little to lose but my sanity" like death masks and chainswords 

Cant wait to see that libby and the entire squad weathered.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Dorns Legacy said:


> loving those helmets, they should make them standard for DC models imho.
> 
> Nothing says "i got little to lose but my sanity" like death masks and chainswords
> 
> Cant wait to see that libby and the entire squad weathered.


Cheers Dorn, I'm really stocked with how well they work. They immediately mark them out as "special" rather than just marines painted black.

I'm going to try and get some work on Libby Mk2 done tomorrow night and I want him done by the weekend. I've been a little distracted over the last couple of days with another force which I'll post up tomorrow (too late for pictures tonight) but now he has become my number one priority. 

So about those Tau... I've finished all the units I had started (not hard there was only two - Pathfinders and Sniper Drones) so now I have completed 2 units of the 15 (I think) in the 2000 point list I have. The big hurdle is still to come though and thats the 30 Fire Warriors and 20 Kroot. The Fire Warriors will be up first but there are other things to be worked on before them unfortunately. And even though they are easy to paint I've got to figure out the best way of painting them with airbrush as well since they have both cloth and armour. Anyway onto pictures. 

First up I completed that *Sniper Drone Team:*



















*The Drones:*










*Individual Drones:*




























*The Controller:*




























As you can see I've followed Bew's basing as well although I have gone a bit overboard with it, that's kind of ok for these two units I think though as both of them are forward infiltrating, show up where you don't expect them to be type units so it kind of makes sense that they would be in heavy snow. I will restrain myself on future units. I've written a note and everything to remind myself.

As I said before I'm not follow Bew's lead and painting the Drone Control Terminal in Blacks but instead I went heavy with the blue lighting effects to make it look all techy and shit. It serves as a bit of a test for the Stealth suits and I'm pretty happy with it, they'll be getting the same treatment. White with lots of blue lights.

Next up is the last Pathfinder and the Squads two Gun drones and the only one made from the new plastic kit and if the rest of it is anything like the few parts I used to make him then that is one hell of a kit, hope IG get some similar love when they get an update.



















Told you he was going to get dirty. 

*Drones:*




























Again I went a but far on this one, lesson learnt, not going as far as this next time.

Here is the full force as it currently stands. One Fast Attack and one Heavy Support.










Overall I'm pretty pleased with how they look, while they aren't as standout amazing as Bew's (because lets face it, those are fucking mindblowing) I think they work well, I haven't mangled his color scheme and I think the green works well. The blue weapons effects look really cool I think.

One thing I noticed when taking the pics is the lack of snow on the log that the prone Rail Rifle Pathfinder is propping his weapon on. That would be because I added that log as an after thought (same with the other two in the Pathfinder squad) and it doesn't look right so I will rectify that when I am next basing some snow based minis (which is conveniently my Tau and the Crimson Fury).










Anyway it's time for bed. Check back this time tomorrow for the final part of what I've been working on. Hope you have enjoyed what you've seen and please feel free to comment.


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

AWESOME weathering been looking at them for about 20 mins now looking at how each one is done best i can. Big kudos Tau you dude


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Cheers Dorn, if you like my efforts then check out the efforts of the guy who actually came up with them and was kind enough to let me steal it:

http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?375459-Tau-Drop-Troops

Now his work is bloody amazing.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

That death company is stunning. Clever use of the chaos bits on the chaplain, but the squad guys...maaan they are awesomely creepy. for the first time i actually understand why space marines are called "angels of death". Painting the masks black and with white eyes was a genius move.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks Lemmy: I think the Deathmasks fit the Death Company perfectly, makes them look so much more badass than normal! The white eyes while a bit tricky really help with it I think. Thanks for the feedback!

Right so onto that post I was supposed to do last week but didn't...

Last year I painted up 10 Catachans like this:










To use as Tyrant's Legion. I've got another 25 of them sitting around, these minis are pretty battered and while I can't be bothered really putting the effort into cleaning them up I also don't really want to throw them out so they need to be painted. Now I've moved on from Astral Claws (so much so I'm tempted to go and strip the squad or two I painted and use them for my Minos) so instead they are becoming penal legion (which they were also going to be used as anyway hence the collars). So yeah 25 of them to paint. Well I got down to it and started with the help of the airbrush as can be seen in my staff log http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=128964.

Suffice to say the modelling on them is going to be a bit rough but meh I don't really care they are more an exercise in airbrushing and painting skin (not my favourite) and they're Catachan's anyway... not really GW's finest human minis proportionally!

Anyway here is where I am up to on them:





































Skin done and glueing their legs to their torso's so I can start the first layer of Army Painter Dark Tone on the grey to get that fake black look so I don't have to go to the effort of painting black properly.

The Custodians will be made from Cadians and feature a lot more blue. At the moment I think I have 22 Penal Legionaires, 4 Custodians and 1 Commissar. This allows me to run the force ruleswise as either a Company Command Squad (Officer, 3 GL's and a Standard) with Commissar (or Lord Commissar) and 3 Penal Legion Squads for 1/2 HQ and 3 Troops or 1 Lord Commissar with a Infantry Platoon with Platoon Command Squad (same as above) and 3 Infantry Squads. This build would be useful for allies I think. For heavy weapons teams in the Infantry Squads I'll do up some Heavy Weapons bases that the normal 25mm bases can sit in that have a heavy weapon on them so swapping isn't a complete pain in the ass. For special weapons I might do up 3 more Custodians or Penal Legionaires with Special Weapons as spares (not used when used a Penal Legion list) to chuck in the infantry platoons. That's if I can be bothered. Another option would be to drill out the barrels of 3 of the lasguns and take some mortar bombs and turn them into rifle grenades, the problem there being that I already have 3 "normal" grenade launchers in the force so that could cause some confusion if I was ever to play. Heh... like that is ever going to happen. Or I could just forgo a special weapon in the infantry squads or PCS if I was ever to play which would work for a Penal Legion.

I'm also tempted to add 2 Hellhound variants to the force at some point just for shits and giggles (No bad Jacobite! enough minis to work on as it is!).

Also I have been working on that Libby, here is where is up too but I am working on him right now so things are a changing quickly. Hopefully finish him tonight.




























And so it goes on.


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

That libby, hubba hubba. Love the tear drop on the face good contrast. Looking really nice dude and a vibrant red on the left shoulder pad. Did you try the bleachbone undercoat for the red? love the conversion on the power weapon too fits very nicely.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Cheers Dorn, na I didn't I went with method I've used on the whole force:

Mepheston Red Foundation -> Blood Red -> Blazing Orange (highlight) -> Red Ink

Here he is finished, much better than the previous version. Pics could be a bit brighter unfortunately. Photographing black is a pain.





































The blue is a lot brighter than the previous attempt and it's better placed. I think it's a good combination of Death Company colors and Libby. The new psychic hood works a lot better than the old one as it frames his face rather than swallows it, with a lighter color scheme this wouldn't have been a problem but with the amount of black it really didn't work. The posing works a lot better as well. I really like the effect I got on the spear head, for the final couple of highlights I used a very stiff bristled brush which got the texture nice I think.

So next up for the CF will be finishing off their LRC. I think that will probably be started after those Penal Legionaires. I should really do some Radical =I= stuff now as that hasn't got any love for a while.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Came out really well! I'm not sure about the blue face, but the whole thing still comes together really well. The snow effects came out great, too!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Cheers SOH! The blue face is the best of an awkward situation. I know where you are coming from it is a little odd however without the helmet crests like on the others that portion of the model would probably have been too dark and featureless if I had left it black. Yellow was an option but it's a spot color for Libbys rather than a main. Red and white while fitting the DC theme are reserved for Tactical Marines or SP's really. I did try adding some yellow on the last version of his but it looked too cluttered on such a small area. 

The snow is a new recipe I stole from Le_Bew's tau log over on Warseer and then fiddled with a bit. It's 50% Woodland Scenics Water Effect, 25% PVA and 25% snow flock. I really like it, looks quite slushy.


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

Very nice mini and a very vibrant red you got there. love the pose and the overall feel of the model, was well worth redoing imo. I assume you used a blue ink/wash on the force weapon over the metal?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

It's certainly an improvement over the previous one! I was a little unsure of the "force weapon" at first but I think it works now. He certainly looks different enough to make it believable that he is equipped with a thunder hammer I think. The weapon is painted:

Black Primer -> Leadbelcher -> Old GW Blue Ink (This shit is dark as hell) -> Leadbelcher dry brush -> Heavily watered down Blue Ink in the middle two quarters of the blade -> Leadbelcher dry brush cross ways -> Heavily watered down Blue Ink in the middle two quarters of the blade -> Leadbelcher dry brush cross ways -> Vallejo Model Color Silver dry brush cross ways.

That dry brushing was done with a very stiff and course brush to give it the texture. His knife will have blood on it after the weather. The idea is that he's grabbed it recently in some scuffle when he's lost grip of his "force weapon" and will probably loose it very quickly.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

These are some very creepy looking space marines. Well done mate. I might be stealing your idea od the helmets when it comes time work on my Chaos Warband.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Looking good Jac! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

SwedeMarine said:


> These are some very creepy looking space marines. Well done mate. I might be stealing your idea od the helmets when it comes time work on my Chaos Warband.


Go for your life Swede, they tend to be a fairly easy part to get hold of from bits sellers I think as people only really use them for the SG (and they come in the kit) or for Librarian conversions. Just glad they came out well!



Ddraig Cymry said:


> Looking good Jac! Can't wait to see more!


Cheers mate, hopefully I can keep this pace up. Air brush is certainly helping!


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Personally, I think the black on the Death Company is a tad to dark for my taste. There's not enough definition to the miniatures. And I know it's a pain in the behind to paint black in a convincing way while still achieving what I'm nagging about so don't take it as a harsh comment. Edge highlighting isn't a very reasonable option time-wise and requires quite a lot of finesse to make it look good. There's a reason I tend to keep away from miniatures with a lot of black in there scheme (specially entire squads of them) although I might have a different view on the subject now that I have an airbrush.

I think your Catachans are OK, but they show that you have some work cut out on the subject of painting flesh. I find that healthy human flesh really doesn't lend itself well to drybrushing. It leaves to much of a chalky texture which is bad. You need to work on a smoother colour transition on the fleshy parts - don't be afraid of the good old regular brushing and some hand painted highlights and washes.

The Tau are still looking good and appears to suit your approach to painting. Have you considered painting the cloth/fatigues on the miniatures another colour to break up the scheme? Right now they appear the same as the armour which makes it hard to focus on those miniatures (no help for the eye to move around the miniature).

I'm in fact trying out a modified paint scheme inspired from Lew on my White Scar test miniature, hopefully it'll work out well (still have some left to do before I update my plog for some input on the matter).


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh I completely agree, I know I can't paint black well, it's something I have always struggled with. I'd love to be able to crank out a smooth deep convincing black but it's just not happening for me! The closest I've got is the dark grey and then ink the shit out of it method but even then that's not really black. Edge highlighting on marines also does my head in now.

Again flesh is also no my strong point (what is haha). One of the reasons I've put off finishing these for more than a year is how much I hated doing the first 10 because of the amount of flesh on them Now with 25 to go it's a bit of a struggle to really to put the time and effort into getting the flesh well blended primarily because I'm shit at it! Thanks for the advice though. I still have something like 80 Cadians to paint, some of which will have bare arms so I will no doubt be back trying to paint flesh (hopefully by the end of the year) and will attempt again to get a good flesh color.

On the Fire Warriors the cloth will be a different color (black or grey) as yes the Pathfinders are one block of white. I wanted the Pathfinders to be mainly white for two reasons. 1 to set them apart from the Fire Warriors (as they should be due to the different role) and secondly I wanted to just focus on the armor chipping to make sure I could do it. God I am looking forward to doing those Fire Warriors. They are up after these Catachans.

Looking forward to seeing that White Scar of yours! How is the airbrush treating you btw? Thanks for your input as well. It's really appreciated even if I do just make excuses it gives me a lot to think about!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Just to give you an idea on where the Penal Legion are at: Not much noticeable difference but the grey cloth is now down. Next up is doing the blacks on the weapons, then the metals, followed by white cloth, blue cloth and finally it's brown boots, belts and bandoleers and then they are done.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Basecoating the browns now. Not very interesting:



















Once I get the scouts done for my Mino's I can really crank back into these. Hopefully by the end of the week which means I'll have 10 days of time to work on them before the new month rolls around and I have to paint some more Minos.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I wanted to show you some pictures of the Penal Legion with all the browns done however the photos turned out shite so you'll just have to take my word that the browns are done!

Next up is the black weapon casings and the metals.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Another non picture update sorry but lets just say this: I've completed the lasguns and colors on 10 of the 24 and already I want to shove these guys back to the bottom of the miniatures chest for another 12 months! Never fear I will press on though!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Finally some pictures:

It's not my best work but I just want them done:




























9 down... 15 to go.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Had a play around in PS today. Took longer than expected and as nothing to do with the Penal Legion (who just need the rims of their bases painted black now btw) but:



*The Velk'ta Sept*

_"Among the frozen forests, we endure"_









​


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice symbol.

I quite like the catachans and the skin has turned out looking pretty good.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Cheers hum. Hopefully the symbolism behind it will become clear in time.

The Velk’ta Sept

_“Among the frozen forests, we endure”_
​The Velk’ta Septworld lies right on the edge of the Damocles Gulf , one of the final Tau Empire outposts before the great darkness that leads to the Farsight Enclaves. Situated between Fi’Rios and Vior’La it’s history is a tragic one, it’s birth glorious with a childhood of hope before undergoing a disastrous coming of age.

Pre-History

The small ball of icy rock slowly orbiting a distant and dying star was not always so. It used to be a verdant forest world full of green tall trees and deep oceans not unlike Terra when the Emperor was but a boy. Lefax as it’s native human population called it was brought into compliance with the rest of the Imperium at some point during M36 after being brought to the Imperium’s attention by a Rouge Trader. The White Consuls Chapter who under took the action found the population ready to accept the Imperium’s Light when it became clear that their meager military could never hold back the Astartes might. Being a small and single planet orbiting it’s star with no natural resources to speak of and a population offering no resistance the planet’s new conquerors moved on to greater glories. A simple tithe of 1 regiment of the faithful every generation as well as medical supplies was enough to keep the Munitorum happy and, other than the replacement of the Tree God with the Emperor in the holy books to all extents and purposes, life continued on as normal for the population. The Adeptus Ministorum judged that the previous religion of worshiping the god of the forest resting in within the branches of a golden tree was simply a variation of the Imperial Cult and as such was of no danger.

A space port was built on the equatator on the shores of the biggest sea and served as a centralized meeting place for the tribes who wandered the forests replacing the tents and tree houses that once served a similar purpose. It was here that the Ministorum made their central church, although they did have outposts or shrines in nearly every village and the Planetary Govenor maintained a winter household.

The single moon that orbited the planet proved that, while lacking in the mineral resources that the Adeptus Mechanicus had hoped for, it was an idea place for a space observation post and mounted a large research facility.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Just a quick note to say this thread still lives. Last month was taken up with trying and failing to paint 20 Minotaurs and this month after painting the Minotaurs Libby I've taken a break for 10 days. However I'm back into it now, abet slowly on this front. I'm working about at the final 6 members of the CF in power armor. I'm also trying to do it with the tiny amounts of the paint that I have left. So this should be interesting. Here is 3 basecoated:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

It still lives. I'm slowly chipping away at the edge high lighting of those Crimson Fury, got two to go plus a jump packs and the like. I'll post a picture of them when they done. Some of you may remember those hastily smashed out Penal Legionaries I did last year. Well I finally got around to Black Rimming their bases:










So that is 35 of them done. Now the benefit of doing them as I have is that I've actually got a lot of options as to how to run them. Just a quick break down of them:

1 guy with a banner that is removable (could work as a standard bearer)
3 guys with grenade launchers
31 guys with lasguns.

That's what I have painted, in addition I have sitting in parts 5 Cadians armed with CCW's (1 with a blade that could be a power sword),a Commissar and 1 pretty battered Ogre left over from my half built heavy weapons servitors for the back burnered =I= force) waiting to be painted. Basically means that I can run a few different combos of the list. Small Infantry Platoon with a Special Weapons Squad, Penal Legion Squads, Commissar Lord etc, they won't be the most effective lists due to the lack of special and heavy weapons but it's nice to have options. I can always just pin some special weapons to a base and do up some HW bases and drill out holes for the legionaries to stand in. 

The Cadian "Custodians" are all ready to be painted and I'm considering painting them for the Feb month of the painting challenge just as a bit of a break from painting bronze. The Ogre however needs a bit of TLC (and a new arm). The idea behind him fluffwise is that he's a poor lost Ogryn that the Penal Legion has picked up along the way and kept him. Ruleswise he will count as a heavy weapons team and the heavy weapon I give him is going to be suitably generic looking that it could count as pretty much anything bar a mortar and even then meh it could probably count as that as well. Anyway here are some pictures of the process so far:










Random pile of parts that was dredged up from the bits box to use on him, obviously not all will be used.

Shot of the body that I half converted ages ago, got pissed off at and threw into the BB for later. When I pulled him out he didn't have either arm so I managed to get a cut up shoulder joint and an arm (which was actually the wrong arm but I just carved it up a bit and it's not that noticeable) and stick them to him. I'll GS the missing parts of course. For the hand I'm just going to use an Ork hand.










Also shaved down his boots which will also be GS'd. Side view of said arm:










His other arm is not so easy a fix, I don't have any other left over Ogre parts and I can't be bothered tracking some down for a mini that I don't actually care too much about. So instead I'm giving him a "bionic" one, it's just a trimmed down terminator storm bolter arm from AOBR. It's about the right size, maybe a little small but I can live with it, I might add some pistons and the like to it to bulk it up a little.










The weapon is just a multi laser body with the heavy flamer canisters from a Sentinel trimmed down and stuck on the end. I'll probably remove those power cords from the bottom and replace it with a generic looking ammo canister. I figure it's generic enough looking to count as any HW should I ever come to play (hahahahahahaha yeah right).










This is what he currently looks like, got a fair bit of GS'ing to do on the left hand side of the body and I'll hopefully get it looking so the metal shoulder looks crudely implanted. Same with the hand and fore arm. Again, I'm not too bothered how he looks as long as he's passable I'm not bothered. It's not like the rest of the force is at GD standard.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The penal legionnaires are looking great! And the ogre looks really promising, too.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Cheers TSOH, for a group of shitty second hand Catachans who were covered in super glue they turned out ok especially considering my hatred of painting flesh which we've talked about a few times. Looking forward to getting the Custodians done and getting a shot of all of them together. Hopefully this Ogryn does turn out ok as well.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Really looking forward to seeing that ogre...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Well here is a WIP for you @torealis, the plastic terminator shoulder pad needs to be cut down some more obviously and maybe a bit more work on the shoulder blade as well as smoothing out the bloody finger prints but over all I'd say it's looking alright considering I haven't sculpted anything in ages.














































and boots:










This won't be his final base wither, I just needed something to work with him on. Anyway once it's cured I can shave down that shoulder pad and reassess what needs doing. Got to think of someway of putting a bomb on him as well. I'm planning on putting a lot of pouches on him to hide various things I can't be bothered spending time doing so I'm sure I can work something up in there.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

What is they grey putty you use to sculpt?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Loving it


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

SwedeMarine said:


> What is they grey putty you use to sculpt?


It's called "Grey Stuff", I got it from Cloud 9 I think, it's just another form of green stuff really. 



torealis said:


> Loving it


Cheers tor!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

So I trimmed the lower barrell, thinking it is more of a hand hold now, also added a mag:










This is what the arm looks like now, obviously he needs some GS in the arm. The hand and weapon aren't glued in yet, that'll happen after he has been painted, then I'll glue, GS the gap and paint the join:










Also throwing some Pysker Battle Squad muppets together from spare parts because they seem to fit the theme of a Penal Legion. Mutant scum.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Still need to do some GS'ing on these guys and obviously the Ogyrn but I'll do them together, rather than just having normal cadian helmets I wanted something different. Because I'm lazy I thought I would put some visor's on them using plastic card to see if that would look ok before trying it with some GS. What do you think? Does it A) Different and B) alright? or does it just look a bit shit?

The other option is too just use GS to cover the eyes and make it a sort of internal visor like what you get in some motorcycle helmets where you have a sun visor which just covers your eyes and then the normal one which covers your face. Anyway thoughts?




























As you can tell I'm really making an effort here


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

I think the plasticard visor looks pretty good as it is but the two "pegs" sticking out either side are maybe protruding a bit too much if you know what I mean? Perhaps you could remedy this by either using shorter pegs, or having a shorter band that terminates at the "ear nodes" so it looks as though they are housing the visor bolts. Sorry about the dodgy terminology, I realise now that my vocabulary falls short when it come to discussing visor anatomy!

By the way I've just had a look at some of these penal legion fellows and they are looking great. Particularly the Ogryn.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Jacobite said:


> As you can tell I'm really making an effort here


You should name him Geordi. :good:


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Or - Make him cry, half self-esteem issues and a complete lack of authority and name him Scott Summers!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

revolantis said:


> I think the plasticard visor looks pretty good as it is but the two "pegs" sticking out either side are maybe protruding a bit too much if you know what I mean? Perhaps you could remedy this by either using shorter pegs, or having a shorter band that terminates at the "ear nodes" so it looks as though they are housing the visor bolts. Sorry about the dodgy terminology, I realise now that my vocabulary falls short when it come to discussing visor anatomy!
> 
> By the way I've just had a look at some of these penal legion fellows and they are looking great. Particularly the Ogryn.


Cheers revo, I agree about the pegs, suffice to say that it is no longer an issue, see below.



SwedeMarine said:


> You should name him Geordi. :good:





Nordicus said:


> Or - Make him cry, half self-esteem issues and a complete lack of authority and name him Scott Summers!


Don't worry lads, air filter face and the whingy bitch x-man aren't needed. I ended up GS'ing some heads up anyway. Not sure if the eye covering will be cloth or metal yet, see what happens when I paint them. I also added a bit of GS to the top of the helmet just to make them a little different. Paintwise, like the Penal Legionaries it will be a mix of grey and blue but I'm thinking instead of white possibly using yellow instead, just to make them fit in but also look a bit different (as they should). 

Full Squad:










Individuals:



















And a view of that top band:











Not the greatest job in the world but then again they were made out of the random contents of my bits box and they look different enough from the Penal Legionaries to make it clear they are different.

As for their squad leader, well I have two options and will depend on what the list is:










One is a classic Pysker Mini and the other is a Custodian I converted out of cadian legs and a classic commissar tank commander. 



















I think they look good with both and it depends on if I wanting to run a Company Command Squad as an HQ or a Primus Psyker and a Lord Commissar. Nice to have options. I don't have a problem with either fluffwise, if I am using the Primus Psyker mini I just say he's not a pysker, all the gadgetry and the staff are actually wards to protect his squad from attacking him. Or something like that. The advantage of creating this squad with junk from my bits box is that if I come across other random IG bodies (as you often do if you get a lot of your minis second hand like I do) then I can very easily just shove them in this squad. Boom happy enough with it.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thought I would do a separate post for this guy seeing as FF makes it a pain to post photos and he's special. I'm actually spending more time on him than I thought I would, I'm actually really enjoying working on something where I don't have to follow any rules for what the parts should look like. So anyway, changes from the previous version are:

- Changed the right hand to be closed
- Changed the hand holding the gun. I ditched the Ogre one and replaced it with a terminator storm bolter hand, to make it a bit different instead of just sticking the hand on I've used two TDA wrists and GS'd over them to make his forearm look long enough. 
- Changed the gun a bit. He will still be carried it "underslung" so speak. Also added some plasticard to the back to cover the hole. It still needs to be trimmed though
- Added some pistony type things to arm to bulk it up and make it look less like a TDA arm. Need to add a couple of rivets to the bands holding them in place.
- Gave him a hat. I didn't want to just give a mohawk or bandana like the Penal Legionaries. I want to keep him visually different but in the same colors to make it clear he isn't on Death Row, he's just ended up with the Penal Legion because the higher ups had nowhere else to put him. Hence why he doesn't have a collar as well. So I gave him a beanie instead, it's one of those long ones (like what Opie has in SOA). It still needs a little work, probably going to give it a folded over rim so it doesn't look quite so much like a pile of dog shit. (It won't be painted brown for the same reason!). I like to this the LLO's (little lost ogyrn's) Mummy gave it to him before he went off to war and it's the only thing that he's managed to keep hold of through his many travels. 

Anyway:










So one more session on him and he will be done. Add the rivets, do the fold on the hat. I won't glue the gun on till after he is painted. I'll have to do a little GS work when the gun is glued but that won't be too hard, it's just a case of making the gun mounting look natural.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Got the rivets done and decided against the idea of the rim on the hat. Pretty happy with how he looks actually, for a thrown together mini he came out quite well and doesn't look too similar to the Orge he is based on, well he does but he certainly won't look out of place in a 40k force:










I know the APC thread an't up yet but I am taking a break from the Mino's this month and doing this CCS:










Also doing this guy at the same time, just did the reds tonight:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Had a busy couple of days with work but I managed to get some stuff done today. Blue and leathers are done. Flesh and metals up next then it's details.










Also did the leathers on the Commissar:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Worked away on the flesh yesterday:

Group shot:










Individuals:


































I'm also working away on the Oyryn. Pretty happy with the flesh although I'm trying to make the flesh around the bionics look bruised and unhappy and it's worked at the front but at the back it just looks a bit dirty. I'll give it another go later today:










I'm liking where these guys are going, very nice to not be painting power armor this month!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Absolutely love the ogryn. 

Not sure about the helmeted psykers though


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Cheers tor, the big fella has come out much better than I expected given what I had to work with. I know what you mean about the Psykers, they aren't great and if this was a force that I was doing as anything other than a "throw random spare minis together in a force to use them up" I wouldn't be using them. I am tempted to change the heads to something 3rd party maybe but I'm not sure what. I want them to look different but I can't figure out how else to do it without dropping a lot of time and effort of money into it. What about the helmets doesn't work for you?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I guess for me it makes them look too much like soldiers, rather than raw psychic nutbags...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That's a fair point, I guess the angle I was going for was that the helmets are their to contain their powers. Tempted to paint the helmets with hazard lines all over them to emphasize it is a bit.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Maybe try to change the shape a bit more?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I could but I'm already changing the helmets alot on another of my IG forces, don't want them too look to similar, the same problem with using hairy heads, I'm planning on using them on my Highlanders. At the end of the day these guys are really far down my priority list in terms of what I want to look awesome sadly.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

To be fair, if they don't match your army, that's what counts. I was judging them based on standard Cadian and the like.

Having read the rumours about plastic ogyrns are you still going ahead with yours?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh they stick out likes dogs balls next to the penal legionaries, they are the only ones with helmets in the whole force. The Custodians all have peaked caps. Yeap the little lost ogyrn is still a go. I'm only intending on having one in the force, if I do pick up any of the new kits (if they exist) they will go in the Highlanders Force when it's built. Once those 5 Pyskers are painted then this force is done Infantry wise if not finished full stop (I may add a pair of hellhounds to it if I feel like it). The Highlanders will have Xeno's Mounted Rough Riders with them so it's more than feasable that they would also have Ogyrn or Ratlings in their force. The Penal Legionaries are just using up minis that I can't sell for any decent amount of money or use in another force.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Boom, finished the Custodians:










I'm pretty happy with how they have turned out, they look very different to the normal legionaries but still fit in due to the color palate. I think they also look different enough to normal Cadians to make it clear they aren't run of the mill. Only thing about them is that I think they look a little like the Mordian Ironguard. Not that that is a problem, I really enjoyed painting them.



























Not bad for a squad of guys thrown together out of spare parts. This one above you will notice is actually the mini I was going to use as the Captain. I changed my mind and made him a Custodian/Body Guard depending on the list for a variety of reasons the main one being that the mini that is now the Captain stuck out due to the epaulets. So I ripped his swagger stick off him (a bit gutted about that as I really wanted to use it but anyway) and changed his PS to a Chainsword. I don't like the head that is on him but I have another one of the ones that is on the rest of the squad winging it's way to me from Bits and Kits so when that arrives I'll paint that up and put it on him, untill them the one that's on him will do just fine. This is what their shoulder pads look like:










So the white bar is a rank marking (custodian) and the white dots are their squad number if they are squad leaders in the list or just service studs if they are Command Squad members. The one without the studs is the Custodian of the Pyskers or the most junior member of the Command Squad.









I was stuck at what to put on the other shoulder pad and tried to put the writing that is on the banner but failed so instead I went with a P for Penal Legion. Then I realised that it looked a little like a P plate so I turned the bottom of it to an L. So now it's a monogram for Penal Legion. I'd have liked to have worked a C in there somewhere but I couldn't be bothered (I suppose the curve of the P could form a backwards C, that'l do.)

Anyway here is the Captain:



















I'm quite happy with this guy, I felt a little bad taking a knife to the original mini (a classic commissar tank commander) but I think I have made it work and done it justice. Finding a way to give him a CCW was tricky so I just went with a chain-sword shoved into in the ground so he is WYSIWYG legal. He's just a bare bones Officer after all.

And here they all are against the load of scum they lead:










So still got the Commissar Lord and the Little Lost Ogyrn to come, they are half painted and then next month it'll be the Pysker Battle Squad/Primus Pysker. Cookie for anybody who can spot the massive cock up I made as well.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Oh man that is so... very... awesome...

I'm kinda reminded of the original wolfenstein when I look at them though...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Cheers Iraqiel, ah... I think I can see what you mean but I can assure you any resemblance to that was not intentional at all! (one of the reasons I stayed away from black).


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Really great job. Nice and clean.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Cheers Tor, looking forward to seeing some paint on your guard as well.

Quick shot of the Lord Commissar, bar some highlighting on the eagle on the hat he's done. Just go to do the base which won't take more than 15 minutes. First I've got to put my motorcycle back together though. Fun times.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

That transition from the black leather coat to the brown leather belt you've pulled off really well, good work.

I really enjoy painting the commissar models, which is why I have got so many of them in my guard... Did you have fun painting him?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I did actually, I've really enjoyed everything I've painted this month, so nice to have a break from my usual. His base is painted now, I'll get some pictures after I've gone to the docs.

The problem is I'm now having a bit of a crisis of faith with this force. I'll explain when I get back.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Jacobite said:


> The problem is I'm now having a bit of a crisis of faith with this force. I'll explain when I get back.


Uh oh. that's never a good sign. Hope its nothing serious as they look fantastic. Especially the commissar who as @Iraqiel already pointed out has some of the best black to leather transitions i have ever seen.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Jacobite said:


> The problem is I'm now having a bit of a crisis of faith with this force. I'll explain when I get back.


I totally get you. My advice would be to shelve it temporarily, do something different and come back to it.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks Swede and Tor. It's not anything terrible, it's more a "This force is lacking something and it's going to irritate the shit out me". So I had to do a lot of thinking and reassess the thing. Having 3 troops, 1 Elite and 2/3 HQ but no FA or HS is a bit of an issue if I ever want to use them as allies. Time to change that:

- HQ wise it'll be the Commissar as the Commissar Lord. So what to do with 5 Wardens I have just completed that could work as either Penal Legion Custodians or a Command Squad? Well there are 5 of them and looking through the Codex I notice that you can take 5 Priests as a HQ choice but they don't fill a slot. Boom done. They'll be split up and put in squads.
- Elites: The PBS squad stay, they fill the Elites slot either with a Penal Legion trooper as the Custodian or with the Primus Psyker mini as the Custodian.
- Troops: Instead of having them as Penal Legion as in the Codex I'm going to run 2 squads of Veterans (I can imagine convicted felons stealing any extra weapons they can get their hands on) so that means I need to add 2 heavy weapons teams, and swap out 3 guardsmen who have lasguns to have GL's. Not hard. I also need to give two of the guys with CCW's a pistol to make them sergeants. Again not tricky. 
- Fast Attack: I have two sets of Chimera tracks that I can use to make up two Hellhounds/Devil Dogs/Bane Wolves that I will paint up to be Commissarant tanks. Either that or I will pick up two second hand as those two sets of tracks are ear marked for my Highlanders. Building those are a treat for when I complete some things.
- Heavy Support: So I have 10 Guardsmen spare, what do with them? Well I've always liked Artillery and I haven't found a way of working them into any force so far and then I realised that I could use them in this using FW's Field arty rules. Kromlech have just released some very nice units so if I can't scratch build them I will use them or FW's Heavy Mortars depending on which is cheaper. Just need to convert up the crews now.

Anyway so that is the plan.

I've finished off that Commissar, I'll get some pics tomorrow. Glad you like him, although I'm a little confused about what you mean about the leather to black? Do you mean the boots? It's a really simple leather recipe. It's just Rhinox Hide base, layered Graveyard Earth and then a Army Painter Strong Tone wash. 

So here is the progress on the Ogryn, the metal I'm pretty happy with, looks battered with good depth to it. Hopefully I can keep this quality up.


























So the main conversions that need to doing to bring the force to it's planned conclusion is the Arty Crew, regardless of whether I go for two or three guns the plan is to have 10 loaders, so that's 5 per gun for 2 guns or 3 per gun for 3 guns with one of them having 4. As per usual they are being made of whatever bits I have in my bits box that aren't already reserved for other projects (which is a bit). I think I've done an ok job of making them look like Mortar loaders though, now I just need to slap some paint on them to bring them back into line with the rest of the force. And there is also the little job of either scratch building the guns themselves or if that fails I'll be either getting two of those arty pieces Kromlech just released or the FW Heavy Mortars (depending on whatever is cheaper). I really hope I can scratch build them, I haven't scratch built anything in a while so it'll be good to do something again. Basically the deal is if I can scratch build them the PL gets 3 guns, if I fail they only get 2. Either way I'll be buying some wheels from Kromlech because fuck trying to scratch build wheels. That's just too much like hard work. Anyway here are my arty crew on the cheap:



















So these two are pretty obvious: they are poor buggers carrying the shells.










This guy, again, pretty obvious, he's the guy swabbing out the barrel, when the rounds are complete.










Tool box and scoopy thing for... something... not sure what but it looks like it belongs in a arty crew (seeing as it comes from the Empire Cannon crew).










Gloves, for handling sharp, hot or corrosive arty things.










This guy is more of a sentry/spotter. Hence the binocs.


















These two guys are the ones being given the co-ordinates and then calling out the orders to the crews. The sentinel arms are some sort of tactical relay thing.










Crew member with a pole for adjusting the gun carriage while it's deployed. I'll do something to the end to make it look a bit more like a tool rather than a bar.









A fuel can... because I needed something and I was getting desperate. 

Anyway, still to convert is two heavy weapons teams and a sniper for the command squad, both of these are pretty simple jobbies. Once I have finished converting all the details on the loaders I will get onto them.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome stuff! I really dig that Commissar. 

I also like the final guardsman with the gas can. I just imagine him hurling it toward enemy lines and his buddies shooting it in mid-air, exploding all sorts of flaming death on those damn space elves.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Haha that's a good point venom, it's a last resort grenade to defend the guns!

Here is the based Lord Commissar:


















Also based that Ogryn. The metal on his shoes need touching up, his hat needs painting (I'm thinking green to show he's not from within the regiment but a tang along) and the black of his facial hair and bed roll need highlighting.


















Black rimming the base needs doing as well and then it's time to paint the gun.

Got on the of the loaders completed, just the guy with the gloves, just needed to be paint the gloves and touch the skin up a bit.










Then we have swab loader. The black and skin on his hands needs highlighting as well as something on the swap it's self. I'm thinking of making the haft metal too.


















Finally we have the tool box. I had to cut the handle away and am working at making a new one. I need to round the corners of the handle, fill in one end and trim the other.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Loving (and stealing) that tool box


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Those guardsmen are looking awesome, Jac! Especially the officers-- the fringe and epaulettes look great.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

torealis said:


> Loving (and stealing) that tool box


Go for your life Tor, its an odd little thing that tool box, never seen a use for it untill today. The hand is one of the hands from the Marauder Cavalry Flails that's just been clipped. It's a good kit that, it gives you plenty of muscley arms that don't look roid caused like the Catachans. I should trim the plastic in between his fingers as well actually.



The Son of Horus said:


> Those guardsmen are looking awesome, Jac! Especially the officers-- the fringe and epaulettes look great.


Cheers TSOH, I'm really happy with them considering the lack of time I spent on them. The wardens/officers/priests I really enjoyed painting, the blue came out just like I wanted it to and a really simple method although it would be hard to replicate if you don't have old paints (the old blue ink in particular). I was really stuck on what color to paint those epaulettes but black really suits it I think.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Finished a second loader last night, trying to do 2 a day. Pictures are a bit dark but here he is:










Here are todays two:










I also finished up the body on the Little Lost Ogyrn who will probably count as Nork now, I think the fact he's got a metal fucking arm should count as Carapace (and that he's the only Ogyrn in the force). I went for a very dark green hat on him to mark him out as different but jarringly so. I also added some tattoos on him:

- The numbers are the number of officers he has protected (he'd not very good you see).
- The Imperial Eagle because he's in the Guard
- The PL symbol which I like to think was added when they gave him the metal arm and he doesn't know is there. It's a handy way of making sure he'll always end up with the Legion if he gets lost or seperated from them. No danger of him going AWOL. 

Working on the gun now.










- The numbers are the


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Glued the gun on, what do we think? It needs some straps or a metal clamp to the forearm doesn't it?


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

Well, yeah, that arm does (not counting the ripper gun) feel somewhat small...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

That ogryn is tremendous, looking forward to the straps


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

you wouldnt need a full strap. A half moon or two bit of plastic and you would have a effective magnetic clamp


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Saintspirit said:


> Well, yeah, that arm does (not counting the ripper gun) feel somewhat small...


It's not really the size of the arm that I think looks off, I'm fine with it being smaller as it's supposed to be a repurposed augmetic it's more the way the gun attaches.



torealis said:


> That ogryn is tremendous, looking forward to the straps


Cheers tor, hopefully have them done by the end of today.



SwedeMarine said:


> you wouldnt need a full strap. A half moon or two bit of plastic and you would have a effective magnetic clamp


I did think about some sort of magnetic clamp, some small boxes at the top of the gun to make it look like a clamp type thing. I think now though just to add some break in the metal color of a two leather straps. Also trying to do a full strap all the way round the arm could be tricky due to the positioning of it.

What do you guys think of the green hat?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Here are yesterday's Arty Crew:










Right so that's the GS'ing for the day (and with one or two exceptions hopefully done for the force as well.). Took a while to get into it as I misplaced the Sniper mini and spent a good half an hour looking for him. Anyway:

Pre GS:










A Grenade Launcher that I had to cut some of the mag off to make fit on the Catachan thanks to his bulky ass arms. Still got to file and tidy it up:










Also had to tidy up the guy levering up the end of the gun, had to tidy his wrist and shoulder. THe wrist worked well but the shoulder isn't so nice. It's only a catachan though so the source mini doesn't really help. I may cover it with a shoulder pad, see what it looks like when it's painted.



















I had to redo the straps on the suicide vest (ahem I mean grenade harness) on the new Warden of the Pysker Battle Squad as when I stripped him it came off:










This is the one of the two Snipers for the command squad should I ever want to use one (in which case the Commissar mini will be a counts as Officer, although I have always really liked the new Iron Hand Straken mini so I may treat myself to that one day). He needed to have a cloak as the other sniper does as well. I should add some GS strips to his rifle as well to match the other sniper. Not a great job on the cloak but it's passable:










Finally we have the Ogyrn. I added a clamp thing and 2/3rds of the leather strap, I need to add the folded over part of the buckle thing but the GS has to dry before that happens.










I'm now also trying really hard not to think about buying a Knight Titan and instead of doing Tau Auxilary Cadre with the 35 spare Cadians I have doing a Knight Titan and Skitaarii. Fuck.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Do iiiiiiiit...

Skitaarii are way cooler than traitor tau auxiliaries!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That would be a bad idea, I really shouldn't be adding anything more to the long list of things to paint and if I starting doing a Admech force it won't just be a Knight I'm adding.

Here is 3 loaders I fixed up last night, finally some who actually unquestionably look like arty crew (well the two with shells anyway). The paintjob on the face in the middle is pretty average but meh, can't be bothered redoing it. I'm thinking the color coding on the shells is green for gas (quite possibly highly flammable) and ref for high ex. I'll let you figure how they that could work out.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Well all 10 loaders are finished, pics tomorrow. My order from Bits and Kits arrived the other day so I cracked on and painted this to replace the one that was out of place:










I couldn't bring myself to work on the 3 grenade launchers that need to be painted for the second veteran squad or the two heavy weapon teams. Working carefully to paint additions and working around a existing paint job can be a bit tiring after a while so I went hunting through the chest of doom and say these poor battered things:










What fills a fast attack slot, isn't a pair of Hellhounds and Jac has two sitting there that needs to be used (unlike two Hellhounds)?


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Wow. That head could be portraiture. It's very well painted indeed, good work! I too need a pair of hellhounds... how else can I have a full squadron to field in Apocalypse battles?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Iraqiel said:


> Wow. That head could be portraiture. It's very well painted indeed, good work! I too need a pair of hellhounds... how else can I have a full squadron to field in Apocalypse battles?


Cheers Iraqiel, there is a completed picture of the Warden in this post. I would love a pair of Hellhounds, cool tanks and especially when you put a pair of Wardens or Commissars in them, however I can't really justify spending $60 bucks on some second hand ones when I have some many other minis to finish and Sentinels kind of work when you imagine they could be used as mobile guard towers.

Here is the Warden:











And the ten loaders:



















I should really take the scoop arm off the guy the with tool box and make the join a bit more seemless.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I love the loaders. Even if they aren't being used as an artillery crew, the idea of some guardsman taking a big poofy shell packer and using it to whack Orks like some demented re-imagining of that chimney sweeper from Mary Poppins is just kind of amusing.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Haha awesome thanks for that image TSOH, I now can't get the concept of a whole lot of Whitesheilds or a RIP Platoon being forced to charge a Great Unclean One looking like this:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Building these poor battered sentinels back up again, when I got them they were litterally drowned in superglue and it's impossible to get off some part. All the ankle joints were snapped off so I'm rebuilding those with brass tubing. I'll also be adding additional armor plating to them in places. Anyway here is where they are at the moment:





































The connections to the "hip" joints were also all fucked up so in the case of one I've had to cut them away and build it back up with some bits of sprue that I will GS over:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I finally brought myself to do the very boring job of converting and painting up 3 grenade launchers for the second Veteran Squad. I wanted them to be a little different from the stock one, you can never be sure where these scum acquire their special weapons from. Anyway:




























Also finished up two squad leaders, I say squad leaders, they are really only two of the willyest motherfuckers who half inched some bolt pistols.










Like a few other people I have some issues with the IG Heavy Weapons kit, it’s not that I don’t like it, I think it’s a great resource for alternate IG parts, the kneeling legs are great (I’ve got 9 or 10 of them waiting for a squad of my Highlanders), the accessories as well. The issue is the weapons: don’t get me wrong its awesome that it comes with all of them the thing is that the Heavy Bolter, the Lascannon and the Autocannon are fucking huge! How the hell the designers though those two poor crew members could transport one of them I don’t know. The Mortar and the Missile Launcher are pretty good though. The other three well, put it this way, it’s good they are usually part of a 10 man squad because you’d need 10 men to lug the HW around. So…. I’ve got some ideas cooking for my Highlanders but that still leaves these PL. I don’t want to much effort into the base so instead of coming up with some way of making those Heavy Bolters portable I’ve gone with the idea that they are abandoned emplacements that’s the PL have come across and are moving through.

To do this I’ve fallen back on the trusty FW flash resin conveniently shaped like barricades with some sand bags on top and part of a sentinels foot as a mount. I’ve got two of the ball and socket joints lying around that have missing toes so they are pretty much useless as sentinel parts (they came with the super glue drenched ones) and if I combine them with the HB’s and some plasticard they should look good enough. Here is what I mean:




















Still got to add the plasticard to it to make a bit of claw on the mount but you get the idea. I'll add a ssecond guardsmen as well.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

So after having weeks of no work I'm now getting swamped. Ah the film industry it's a drought and then when it rains it pours. Fun times. Anyway had time to slowly chip away at those HW teams. Here are the bases, not the greatest and a bit plain but meh:



















Also got round to doing the strap on the Ogy. Just need to paint that and the tooth brace and he's done:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

The collars are a nice touch, good reference to codex fluff there! 

I see you've used what looks like the casting sump from forgeworld products there as the heavy weapons block. Nice, mine are currently tank traps and similar basing pieces.

The strap is slimmer than I expected on the Ogryn, and try as I might I can't see myself fielding one with a similar 'small hand'... But hey, whatever works for you!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow. Alot of very interestring progress mate. The orgyn strap looks spot on. The Heavy weapon team is also very interesting and definitely catches my eye as it looks more natural than the typical IG Weapons-team. 

My favorite however is the work youre doing on the sentinels. I have to admit i have always hated the poses that SM dreadnoughts have and im getting some good ideas for how to reposition everything based on what youre doing. Keep up the awesome work jac. oh and +rep


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Yes! That ogryn is perfect!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Iraqiel said:


> The collars are a nice touch, good reference to codex fluff there!
> 
> I see you've used what looks like the casting sump from forgeworld products there as the heavy weapons block. Nice, mine are currently tank traps and similar basing pieces.
> 
> The strap is slimmer than I expected on the Ogryn, and try as I might I can't see myself fielding one with a similar 'small hand'... But hey, whatever works for you!


Haha yeah the collars are a very unpc touch but I just couldn't not do them. I fucking love that casting stump, I've used it on many of my bases all across my various armies, and whoever come up with the idea at FW needs a payrise and a new desk chair. I can fully understand where you are coming from about the bionic arm and if I was constructing the mini from scratch and buying specific bits for it I wouldn't use such a small arm in comparrison to the body but instead maybe use a Centurion arm or something like that, however as a mini that is only made from parts from my bits box (and I've been very strict on that) I'm pretty stunned at how well he has turned out.



SwedeMarine said:


> Wow. Alot of very interestring progress mate. The orgyn strap looks spot on. The Heavy weapon team is also very interesting and definitely catches my eye as it looks more natural than the typical IG Weapons-team.
> 
> My favorite however is the work youre doing on the sentinels. I have to admit i have always hated the poses that SM dreadnoughts have and im getting some good ideas for how to reposition everything based on what youre doing. Keep up the awesome work jac. oh and +rep


Glad you like the HW team, I was thinking they were a little bare but I've come round to teh way of thinking that not everything has to be busy. Yeah SM Dreads do have some major problems in the foot department, I'll post up a picture next time of what I did with my Crimson Fury Dread to make it a bit better. I'm being strict with myself and not allowing myself to work any more on the sentinels untill the HW teams and Ogy are done. The major work isn't going to be the legs (that was just a case of rebuilding them so that they can actually stand I didn't really intend to do much repositioning) but will the cabins, you'll see why in a day or two.



torealis said:


> Yes! That ogryn is perfect!


Thanks tor! glad I haven't gone and ruined it as I know you were liking it. Hopefully get that strap painted and therefore the mini finished tomorrow if I'm not working.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

OK so the HW teams are done, a bit bare but good enough for what they need to be I think:

The team from the running squad, including the poor bugger running through the gap and just been hit by gunfire. Should probably add some blood come to think of it:










HW Team 2:










Had to do a bit of playing with how it's being fired, think it's worked out well. Here is how they look in the squads with their "Wardens" (aka Priests):





















Pretty happy with the progress I made over the last month on these guys. I painted 5 "Wardens", 1 Commissar from scratch and converted from already painted minis 10 Arty Crews. I also finished off the Poor Lost Little Ogyrn (aka Nork):

















































Next month is the Pysker Battle Squad and Primus Pysker and if I get time the two Sentinels. I doubt that though as work is picking up (about fucking time I haven't worked for over a month) so we will see what happens.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

It's fascinating watching this army grow. The extra effort and conversions done to your models shines through. The ogryn is excellent. The bionic gun arm worked out very well. +rep


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

I wasn't convinced by the early WIP pics of the Ogryn that he would look right when you got him finished, but you have done a great job putting the whole package together. Now that he has paint down and the extra bits and bobs to flesh out his gear he is pretty ace.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Starting out with just the Primus for this months PC as it looks to be a busy month:

Here he was a few days ago:



















and what he looks like now:


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Classic model, great choice of scheme! Didn't fancy purple?


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Looking good, what model is that?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

The 2nd Ed primaris psyker


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

torealis said:


> Classic model, great choice of scheme! Didn't fancy purple?


Cheers, he's such a cool little mini, with the exception of the staff I think it is a much better mini than the current one. Na no purple, seems too rich for the force. I actually fucked the scheme up. I though that Khaki was the "default" uniform color for Pyskers based on the artwork and then I realised that was the case in the art work because they are all Cadian based. I had of course finished painting the coat by then. But that's fine, the blue flashes I've added should link him to the Penal Legion. I can just say he was Primus Psyker who was serving with the Cadians but got sent to the Penal Legion for whatever reason and was allowed to keep his coat as it has all the necessary tech in it to keep him from going all warp crazy. Sound ok?



Iraqiel said:


> Looking good, what model is that?


As tor says it's the 2nd Ed primaris psyker, I got it in the same lot as the Catachans and have been struggling to find a use for it until now.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Busy day working on minis since the weather is terrible:



























Yes he does look a little like Ming the Merciless a bit right now but hopefully once I get the flesh done that should change.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

He's perfect


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Been a busy month with real life stuff but he's finished:



















Oh look what is finally beginning to take shape:










And once again I curse the prick at GW who decided to cancel the old Red Ink, I have like 2mm of it left and then it's gone. No more, forever disappeared and nothing comes close, even remotely. Fuckers.

I now I need to re-install my OS.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking great Jac, i can see i'm going to have to go back and reread this entire thread when i get a quiet moment. There seems to be a running thing with everybody wanting hellhounds lately, weird cause i couldn't shift the things whilst my shop was open. I like the guy getting blasted in the artillery line, maybe you should drill some bullet holes in him and gore him up. Shoulda kept his head down


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Glad you like it Grim, hope you like the other stuff you find in the thread. That's a good point about the guy getting shot, I should go back and do that, it did occur to me to do it when I was building him but I forgot about it, thanks for reminding me. Oh yeah and I also forgot to put this up yesterday, here is the filthy psyker among the other scum:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

It's always been my plan to have a Sanguinor mini but I don't want the stock one, it's pretty shit I think. I've seen a few Sanguinuis conversions around using one of the C'tan minis as a base but I think it needs some hacking done to it, honestly no idea how it will turn out so here goes:










I'm intending on pushing that left leg in a bit to make the way the cloth hangs make a bit more sense as well as hopefully covering it by wings a bit as well. Anyway see what happens with it, might turn out ok.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

A) that's going to be awesome

B) that sanguinary guard red is incredible.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Hmm quite a project, I'll be watching this one with interest!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

torealis said:


> A) that's going to be awesome
> 
> B) that sanguinary guard red is incredible.


Fingers crossed it turns out ok, I'm trying to make him look very similar to my Captain (who is also wip but based on the old VV sergeant). In my head this army has a very specific battle they take part in, the Captain is killed and as he dies his body is inhabited/possessed by the Sanguinor but with added bling and goes about to kick ass. I've never liked the idea of the Sanguinor just appearing, doesn't really sit right with me, I'd like to think of him being a manifestation of the Emperor's will/Sanguinuis and possessing fallen warriors at the opportune time. Just me though. Basically it means I want to make this mini very similar to my captain mini.

Re: the red. It's fucking great aye! and sadly I'm never going to be able to repeat it once the very small amount of ink I have left is gone, I'm saving that for the Sang. It's really hard not to use it on my Mino's it really is. It's made painting the red on them a real bitch since I started with it and then realised I couldn't continue.



Iraqiel said:


> Hmm quite a project, I'll be watching this one with interest!


Thanks man, hope it turns out ok.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Is the Coat D'Arms red ink the same as the one you are using? 

I know these are the exact same as the old paints that I am using (the old octagonal bottles with flip tops like this):









I need to make an order from them myself as I am almost out of all my old stuff.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Fraid not, it might be what GW had before they made the red ink I am after, I bought some of that stuff and it's just not the same, the red ink I want is very bright, glossy and vibrant, you could basically use it over a white undercoat and it would probably give you a passable red, not that I'm going to try it!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Here is the Sanguinior as he started the night and next to him is the mini which I am basing all the leg details in particular off:










I then did a bit of cleaning as you see above and below:










And then got down to adding some more details and this is how the night finished:





























So slowly adding things and reworking them.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

*Jac's Log Of Everything other than Yearly PC (Tau, Radical =I=, 48MM, Space M...*

I don't know if it's because he doesn't have a sword arm, because his arm is too far out or because the left leg is too far back, but I can't help but think it looks slightly like he's skipping from the front.

But great plog and I look forward to seeing more


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Deus Mortis said:


> I don't know if it's because he doesn't have a sword arm, because his arm is too far out or because the left leg is too far back, but I can't help but think it looks slightly like he's skipping from the front.
> 
> But great plog and I look forward to seeing more


It's probably the fact that he doesn't have any of the "other" bits on him, the idea with the arm is that he is reaching out for the gravely wounded Captain, the head angle should sell it more. Here is a mock up final pose I am envisioning to give you some idea of where I am going, bear in mind his body will fairly upright, oh yeah and he will have wings... of course:


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Without the wings he looks like he's just come off an epic trampoline! Epic work as usual mate.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah wings will certainly help the pose I think! I've ordered some of the old metal Pegasus wings as even though they might be a touch small the way they are folded will work best I think, I was going to use the old metal feathered wings that came on all the old WFB minis but they just don't look right for a mini in this position, they look good when the mini is face down in flight like a bird but when they "hovering" effectively they look a bit odd:

This is what the wings will look like seeing as this conversion also uses the Nightbringer legs as a base:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

He has feet now:










They generally help when slaying the Emperor's foes.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Work continues on the VV. I now remember why I stopped painting them, it's a chore, for some reason the metals in particular make me want to kill myself. Anyway here is the one who is the most complete:


















The focus with this army was always to make them as good as I could which means I spend a lot more time on them than I have done on the Mino's which I am more concentrated on making "good" rather than as good I can make them. Basically the difference is that on the CF I edge highlight, on the Minos I don't. I now remember why.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Lovely.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I love the contrasts in colour, and that powersword looks brutal! 

Amazing work on the Sanguinator model you are putting together, I really admire your conversion skills and patience there. The legs look a bit odd at that angle, perhaps it is just the photo but I feel they'd do better with a more trailing pose, to give more forward momentum to the model.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

He does, however, look awfully short.......


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Iraqiel said:


> I love the contrasts in colour, and that powersword looks brutal!
> 
> Amazing work on the Sanguinator model you are putting together, I really admire your conversion skills and patience there. The legs look a bit odd at that angle, perhaps it is just the photo but I feel they'd do better with a more trailing pose, to give more forward momentum to the model.


Thanks Iraqiel, I really do love the red on these. RIP Red Ink. I completely understand what you mean about the legs, the idea is that he is stationary and reaching out to a fallen marine so I'm wanting it to have little forward momentum. 



torealis said:


> He does, however, look awfully short.......


No truescaling yet tor sorry!

Working away on the three VV who don't have their whites done:











Also this months P/C, the battle psykers:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Been working away at those shoulder pads a bit more, had to take the weekend off as I was taking part a film festival where you have to make a short film from scratch in 48 hours. Was fun. Anyway here are the last batch of shoulder pads:


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

nice job as always, jac. That flying dude is going to look awesome. Nice painting on the pauldrons as well, very clean and bright.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Great finish on the white.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'm going for quite a clean/bright look for the whole force (well clean with a bit of a weathering if that makes sense) so it's good that I'm still getting it after not having touched the force in about 18 months. 

No pictures but that squad of Battle Pyskers is pretty much done, just need to add two more sets of grenades to the squad leader, possibly some of sort of antenna as well and black rim the bases and boom, that's all the infantry for the Penal Legion done, just got two Sentinels to finish fixing up and paint and then three field arty to scratch build to go.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Completed squad (well I say completed, they still need to be varnished but that has to wait until it's not pissing with rain):










Icons on the shoulderpads (if they have them):










I also added a purity seal to that Primus Psyker's staff to tie them into the other witch scum in the force:










And here he is with them:










At the same time as painting those Psykers I also painted up two snipers for the command squad:










Next up on the none PA front is two Sentinels, converting up/fixing those cabs.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Always enjoy your updates Jac. Youve got a real knack for salvaging models and turning them into something awesome.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Yup, great work as always... really might have to grab that psykers too now...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

torealis said:


> Yup, great work as always... really might have to grab that psykers too now...


Thanks tor, you should, I reakon he would make a great Ordo Hereticus =I=, just file away the eyes on the hem and replace the staff top. I was actually looking at using him as one myself for quite a while.



SwedeMarine said:


> Always enjoy your updates Jac. Youve got a real knack for salvaging models and turning them into something awesome.


Cheers Swede, it comes from a combination of being a student through 3 years of being in the hobby and living in the most expensive country in the world to buy plastic crack. That and having a lot of time on my hands!


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

I dig those psykers, that old guy looks particularly good. One this though, could be that they might look better if you painted their eyes? Just some small detailing.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Cheers Saint, do you mean in general or just for the Psykers?

I've deliberately not painted the eyes for two reasons, 1 is that I was going for speed and two is that my painting of eyes is a very very hit and miss "oh dear sweet baby jesus he's ruined that mini" kind of thing, this is the main reason all my marines have helmets actually!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Lovely neat painting . The flesh is very neat but I think it would pop a lot more if you maybe highlighted up another shade or two.


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

Jacobite said:


> Cheers Saint, do you mean in general or just for the Psykers?
> 
> I've deliberately not painted the eyes for two reasons, 1 is that I was going for speed and two is that my painting of eyes is a very very hit and miss "oh dear sweet baby jesus he's ruined that mini" kind of thing, this is the main reason all my marines have helmets actually!


That was mainly the psykers I was meant (as you said, all your marines have helmets). But I can agree with what you say, eyes are often a bit hit or miss.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

LTP said:


> Lovely neat painting . The flesh is very neat but I think it would pop a lot more if you maybe highlighted up another shade or two.


Thanks for the feedback LTP, a very good point, I'd need to get another fleshtone, a lighter one, any recommendations? When I start my second force of IG I'll be taking more of an indept way of painting them. 



Saintspirit said:


> That was mainly the psykers I was meant (as you said, all your marines have helmets). But I can agree with what you say, eyes are often a bit hit or miss.


I've covered the pyskers eyes with a strip of GS that I've painted white, I was thinking it would either be a strip of white cloth or now it turned out to be a strip of white metal or plastic covering their blinded eyes from the soul binding. I've not gone with painting the eyes as I know it would ruin the force, I'm more in the miss rather than the hit group when it comes to eyes.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> Thanks for the feedback LTP, a very good point, I'd need to get another fleshtone, a lighter one, any recommendations? When I start my second force of IG I'll be taking more of an indept way of painting them.
> 
> 
> 
> I've covered the pyskers eyes with a strip of GS that I've painted white, I was thinking it would either be a strip of white cloth or now it turned out to be a strip of white metal or plastic covering their blinded eyes from the soul binding. I've not gone with painting the eyes as I know it would ruin the force, I'm more in the miss rather than the hit group when it comes to eyes.


To be honest dude you don't need to buy a lighter one. Personally I just add white and/or another lighter paint to the flesh I have and it should look just as good and save you some money . I only use tallern flesh.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Really? Holy shit I knew you were amazing but that just takes it to another level! How do you manage to maintain a consistent tone across multiple miniatures then? Just very good at mixing and correcting as you go?

No pictures tonight more of just some small thoughts on the nature of progressing as a painter. Fair warning now... this may get a bit waffley. 

At the moment I'm working on the last two units of 2 separate forces, I've never finished an army through to completion before and by that I mean a very definite finishing point. I've been involved in the hobby for over 15 years, how bad is that! (I'm 25 btw so that may lessen the horror of it) and it's only about 3 and a half years ago that really started to sit down and go "enough fucking about I want to finish a force" that then turned into "I want to finish all the little bits of plastic I own", one problem, I kept on buying things! I'm not the worst best painter, I've never been a "artistic" person in the painting sense of the word, I can barely draw a straight line with a ruler. Mini's wise I'm average at best, I like converting but I loath painting. I also really like the older darker lore and this is what generally drives me to buy minis. My relationship to the hobby has become one of a "I'm going to prove I can do this even though it kills my creativity in other areas", I find instead of working on writing original content that could help my career (I work in the film industry) I end up working on minis, on one side this is good as it gives me a consistent source of escape and sanity and on the other it prevents me from developing that "professional" creative side of me as I am too busy trying to finish painting up little toy soldiers, that "mountain" that has always been a part of my life. My goal is to be done with everything I currently own by the time I am 30, now 5 years seems like a long time but I know what I am like and I want to give myself a long amount of time so I can actually get it done without rushing it. 

Anyway what caused this train of thought was working on those Crimson Fury tonight, I had some of the minis I painted 3 years ago sitting in front of me to get a reference as to what I should be going for and I noticed some massive mistakes that I wouldn't make today even when speed painting, things like basecoat showing through in really odd parts or missed touch ups etc The idea of going through and fixing them all makes me want to scream so I might leave them as a constant reminder of where I have come from in 3 years. I have the advantage that I'm really the only one who sees my minis up close, I never game and have no friends that play and very few people know about it. I try to avoid people finding out at all costs for various reasons. I guess what I'm trying to say is that I have realised how far I have come in 3 years, minis that 3 years ago I was incredibly proud off today I wouldn't let get varnished but at the same time I have so so so far to go. As I said I am average at best when it comes to painting, maybe a little better at converting. These last two units of the Crimson Fury and the Penal Legion are a bit of a struggle as both forces have been WIP for a few years so I am matching work from a while ago, it's also the fact that I am over painting them but I need to push on through. Once those VV are finished I have a Captain, the Sanguinor and a LRC to finish painting and some touch ups to do on a Rhino, a Razorback and a Dread as well as weathering on about 15 marines. Penal Legionwise it's 2 Sentinels and 3 Arty. After that it is 50 odd Minotaurs which again is going to be a struggle to get through however I know I just need to put my head down and power on through. I think once I have finished these VV I will stop and paint 5-10 Minos to just try and get a headstart on them. I want them done before the end of the year. That means a minimum of 5 per month which is very easy however ideally I want it done in 6 months as I have a few other projects I want finished before the end of the year as well. While the finishing of these two forces may be something of a milestone it is by no means a time to slacken off the pace, infact I need to notch it up slightly.

Anyway hope that's not too wanky for you.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Mother of god I am so over painting these dam Veterans. I am forcing myself to not work on anything else till these dam buggers are finished.

Banner at the start of the today:










The design and the product:










and attached to the bearer (not finished):










and other guy who is nearly finished:










In total the squad is about 90% done just detailing/touch ups and the bases to go really. So over it, think I may force myself to paint 5 Minotaurs after this and then reward myself with the two Sentinels I need to paint for the Penal Legion.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Fuuuuuck! That's incredible. This is my favourite blog on here mate, love the variety.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Psyker squad looks great, and the SMs are coming on great, but the fact you use shot glasses as painting bases is deserving of rep on its own.

EDIT: Gotta spread some around first. :victory:


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Holy crap those vanguards look awesome! Keep up the good work


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

It's always good to see you deliver on your tantalising WIP shots, Jac. Great job.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> but the fact you use shot glasses as painting bases is deserving of rep on its own.


Holy shit that's genius! I always use a pint pot but it's a little slim....totally stealing this idea tonight :victory:

Vets are looking great and that banner is awesome - i really like the idea of using that psyker as an ordo hereticus as well. I will have to visit more often and steal your ideas :wink:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

torealis said:


> Fuuuuuck! That's incredible. This is my favourite blog on here mate, love the variety.


Thanks tor! Means a lot! I was quite nervious about that painting that banner as it's quite plain, I wanted it to come out as looking very simple as well but not looking unfinished, I think the limited palate and the barbs on the black bar do the trick.



Khorne's Fist said:


> Psyker squad looks great, and the SMs are coming on great, but the fact you use shot glasses as painting bases is deserving of rep on its own.
> 
> EDIT: Gotta spread some around first. :victory:


Haha thanks Khorne. Somebody commented on that over on B&C, I find them great as they are good solid heavy base, they are hollow so you can your finger inside to stablise it if you are painting on an odd angle and they have the added advantage of being perfect for mixing paints in for the airbrush I cannot recommend them enough. I used to have 5 but 2 seems have to gone walk about which is very irritating and forces me to use paint pots. 



Deus Mortis said:


> Holy crap those vanguards look awesome! Keep up the good work


Thanks Deus they are becoming a very long process but now getting to the end thankfully!



Iraqiel said:


> It's always good to see you deliver on your tantalising WIP shots, Jac. Great job.


Cheers Iraqiel I try to get them in there to make up for the slow progress I am making!



Varakir said:


> Holy shit that's genius! I always use a pint pot but it's a little slim....totally stealing this idea tonight :victory:
> 
> Vets are looking great and that banner is awesome - i really like the idea of using that psyker as an ordo hereticus as well. I will have to visit more often and steal your ideas :wink:


Go for your like Varakir, I pick them up from second hand shops whenever I see them, I need to get some more actually as I said above, much more stable than a paint pot. Steal away, that's the log is there for and 90% of my ideas are stolen from somewhere anyway.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

A couple of other pictures of the squad:




























As a reward for doing things on them and getting them to this stage I allowed myself to work on a purchase I made last week: 










One of the FW Renegade Pyskers. I"ve loved this mini from the moment it came out but I've never bought it as the other one that comes with it, while great, is a little hard to make fit in any of my forces. However last week this one poped up on the local auction site so I grabbed it (ended up paying a little more than I should have but anyway). The only thing that I needed to do to it was remove that odd thing by his neck (which I have never been able to figure out what it is and the Chaos Star as even for a radical =I= it's a bit obvious.

So after a bit of cutting, scraping and dremmelling this is the result:









On his base:










And here he is with the other minis I am amassing for the Radical =I='s force:


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> Really? Holy shit I knew you were amazing but that just takes it to another level! How do you manage to maintain a consistent tone across multiple miniatures then? Just very good at mixing and correcting as you go?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway hope that's not too wanky for you.


I tend to mix in different colours to add tone and then just build up from there  . 

I am in exactly the same boat as you btw. Been collecting for about 10 years and never finished an army. I don't play and I have few friends who do. I just aim to finish units and then work from there. Lately I have organised my forces and structured them for the first time so I have a goal to aim for. 

Btw wanky is the best saying ever lol.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

LTP said:


> Lately I have organised my forces and structured them for the first time so I have a goal to aim for.
> 
> Btw wanky is the best saying ever lol.


Haha very soon you will be in the same boat as me then: 4 or 5 different forces on the go with grand plans for all. Get the feeling of being overwhelmed by it all sometimes, at the moment I'm feeling very swamped.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

A) That Yarrick conversion just made me go and bid on a Yarrick on eBay.

B) what's the model next to him?


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Lovely paint job on them marines Jacobite.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

torealis said:


> A) That Yarrick conversion just made me go and bid on a Yarrick on eBay.
> 
> B) what's the model next to him?


Yeah I was really happy with that conversion, it wasn't planned it was simply because I had a Yarrick mini as part of a bulk purchase but I lost his sword so I couldn't really sell him, I half inched his power claw to use on another mini and it was around the time I was beginning to play around with =I= henchmen so he got thrown in with them, rummage in the bits box later and there he is.

The mini next to him is the "Guardsmen Sniper" from Max Mini: http://maxmini.eu/miniatures?product_id=127 with his head replaced with a Eylsian and some brass rod over the barrel to make a silencer.



SonofVulkan said:


> Lovely paint job on them marines Jacobite.


Thanks Son


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Had a not very interesting day of GS'ing the bases to be cobblestoned:




























Now begins the even more boring job of painting the bases.

Also been finishing off the conversion of the Dread's legs, not my best work but it does the job and it does look better than the standard lags, I can actually imagine this one being able to step over something bigger than a pebble. I just needed to cover some gaps in the toes which you can see in the bottom image.



















And the long slog continues.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I love reposed dread legs! Nice work.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Cheers Tor, when those new bits are painted and the base resnowed I'll do a full shot of him, he looks pretty brutal if I do say so myself.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Haven't got much done today other than finishing off these guys:










More pictures to come, I was right about to start taking pictures of them when a mate called about wanting to go for a dive so I had to drop everything and do that, proper pictures of them up early next week as I got stuff to do for the next 5 days during the day.

Also tonight may I present the world's worst freehand:










It's passable I think for a Libby skull, meh even if it's not it will have to do.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Jacobite said:


> may I present the world's worst freehand


If that is the world worst, then I shudder to think about which boundaries I would shatter by trying it.

I really like the dark and shadowy look you have on your Blood Angels - They're visually just up my alley. Have a cookie :good:


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Ho. Lee. Shit. Man, I thought you were good, but that freehand is awesome!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

torealis said:


> Ho. Lee. Shit. Man, I thought you were good, but that freehand is awesome!





Nordicus said:


> If that is the world worst, then I shudder to think about which boundaries I would shatter by trying it.
> 
> I really like the dark and shadowy look you have on your Blood Angels - They're visually just up my alley. Have a cookie :good:


Cheers for the kind words guys! I'm not entirely satisified with it but it is passable and he is the last marine in this scheme @Nordicus: one of the joys of having a DIY chapter: you can do anything you want with a color scheme!

Right here is the full squad pics, hope they give you a good idea of what they look like:





































I ended up having to completely repaint the banner as I messed it up the first time, I put IV instead of IX, that wasn't a pleasant night.



















So that's them done, bit of a moment really I started work on them a little over 3 years ago so it's good to get them done and dusted and while they aren't as converted as I had originally planned (they were going to have the SG wings and JP's) I am fairly pleased with them, the gold helmets worked out well, I was originally quite hesitant of using gold on them instead wanting to use it as for the Captain only but I am liking the VV/HG/SG with them now. Onwards and upwards I now have the Captain, a Landraider and that Sanguinor conversion to go. Guess I should get onto that Landraider then, probably finish that Libby first though, and got two Sentinels to finish fixing and then paint. Be a vehiclely month next month I think.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh yeah and also, which head position do you think looks better? In the direction of the hand/backpack mounted weapon (counts as combi flamer) or free of it?



















At the moment I am edging towards the latter but does that look too odd?


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I think the last one is better, but I would change the tilt on his head. Right now, he's looking right down in front of him instead of another individual.

If you tilt it up a bit, so it looks straight ahead instead of a downward angle, the last one is the better looking in my opinion.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh yeah, the head isn't glued or blue tacted it's just sitting in the joint, it will course be more upright. Thanks for the feedback @Nordicus


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Down to the last couple of things that need to be done on the body of the Sanguinor as you can see when they are side by side and I red circle things:










- Skull is needed on left knee pad
- Skull is needed on belt (Should have just removed that one off the belt buckle - may still do tbh but it will be fiddly to do).
- Need to tidy up the armour on that foot and rebuild it
- Need to sculpt the top of the holster and the pistol grip.

As you can see I added a tabard to the Captain's body. No idea how I am going to do those skulls, just keep chipping away at it I guess. That Captain is slowly getting more paint on him now, next up is the sword and the shoulder pads.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Looking good, i'm impressed with the detailing and level of conversion you have planned. Though honestly, i still can't help it when i look at the sanguinor and start singing 'zip-a-dee-doo-da' in my head... Guess it's mostly the hand and the photo angle.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Haha yeah I can see that, hopefully when I add a big fuck off sword to him that will change. Just realised those tabards don't match, will need to fix that. Fun times.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

You're such a tease. Show me his sword!

EDIT: wait... not his 'sword'. His sword.

EDIT 2: pervert.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Bloody Hell (gettit :grin these are amazing!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

torealis said:


> You're such a tease. Show me his sword!
> 
> EDIT: wait... not his 'sword'. His sword.
> 
> EDIT 2: pervert.


Well his sword is going to be the same as the one on the Captain (Since fluffwise this Sanguinor effectly possesses the near dead body of the Captain and get's all puppet master with him as well making wings burst through his back etc) I'm using the Company Champions Sword for it since it is bigger than any other SM sword there is. You can see the Captains version of it below.



JAMOB said:


> Bloody Hell (gettit :grin these are amazing!


I see what you did there!

The Captain now has shoulder pads! (Still being painted as you can see.) I've also painted the blade of the PS as well:










That Rock Wyrms Libby is nearly done as well. Needs to have weathering applyed and based now:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Time for a base for the Libby:










Sorry boring atm I know. Speaking of the Libby here he is all weathered up as if having just emerged from some tunnel fighting (he just needs some metal chipping which I did after taking the photos because I'm stupid like that).



















And here is the Captain who now has a JP (still need some more details picked out)


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Looking phenomenal. 

That librarian though... looks a bit plain?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

torealis said:


> That librarian though... looks a bit plain?


I was waiting for somebody to ask that question! In a word, yes, very plain which is what I was going for as an explanation read: http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/topic/249286-ia-rock-wyrms/

or just the relevant part being :

_"The Chapter having taken recruits from many worlds has developed a culture of sparsity, they discard all the frivolities and trappings that most other chapters have instead only keeping the Crux Terminatus in wide spread circulation. This open display of humility is a constant reminder to the Astartes than where-ever they have come from they are now a Rock Wyrm and have cast their former lives behind. Now they are a servant of the Emperor and his subjects.

The armor of the Rock Wyrms is primarily unpainted, instead it remains the bare unpainted ceramite that it has always been. The only colors that are applied to the armor are white bone on the inner shoulder pads and the Aquila on the chest plate should it be there representing the Rock Wyrms faith and humility. The left shoulder pad rim is also used to denote company color.

"Officers Rank is denoted by the wearing of a cloak made reptile hide as a sign of rank but other than this no indication of rank is given.

Librarians, Apothecaries and Chaplains, like the rest of their brothers, wear uncolored armor with the exception of their left shoulder pad which will show their traditional symbols and colors (horned skull, prime helix or skull respectively). Chaplains will wear a skull helmet and carry a Rosarius , Librarians will also wear a tabard with the appropriate symbols on it. Apothecaries carry the tools necessary to their job like in any other Chapter but otherwise are unchanged from a normal marine.

The Rock Wyrms chapter symbol is a simple symbol representing a dragon coiled protectively around a planet. It is painted in black on the right shoulder pad."_

Although on this particuler Libby I went with a chain mail tabard (nothing to do with the fact that him being a Libby instead of Vulkan is a late change, no sir, not at all).

Also the squad he runs with looks like this:





































So as you can see they are pretty plain as well!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Quick update of stuff I did before going to bed. Base just needs some tidying up and a few bits of snow added:










and I added a band (which will be painted silver) to grip of the Captains sword to cover the join).


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Well he is now based and awaiting varnishing once I black rim the base. After these photos were taken I did add a little flash of yellow to his waist as well I put him next to some other Libby's he don't quite work.




























He counts as a Libby with Force Lance or Maul with a Combi Flamer and probably Pyromancy as a pysker power.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Good answer.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Haha cheers, it was an experiment I did when I realised that I could make a squad or two of marines who all looked exactly the same. As a bit of a laugh and to see if I could make it look ok I went with it and then took it further not only do all the squad members look the same but they are also really plan. That Libby was supposed to be a Captain originally so he's got a bit more bling than I would have otherwise have liked. Still he's turned out alright seeing as I painted that first squad over a year and a half ago and he seems to match the palate. It's highely likely that he will be the last Marine of this chapter I will paint simply because I'm trying to reduce the amount of different forces and minis I am doing.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Started to throw some paint on those very battered sentinels:










Also be working at giving one an open hatch, WIP below:










I should really put those finishing touches to that Captain though. I'm a little scared to paint the helmet it must be said.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Working at building up the roof of the second Sentinel:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

More roof pic (the GS will of course be filed flat etc):


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

You certainly have a talent for rescuing models. Nice work on the sentinels so far.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks @SonofVulkan, one of the joys of being on a limited budget, you get used to resurrecting minis that have been treated pretty badly. Hopefully these turn out ok, I haven't painted any vehicles in a while so it could be interesting. 

Today things got blue, very blue:


















That ink went pretty much fucking everywhere including all over my hands. Hopefully it works though, next up is the heavy enchanted blue dry brush and layer and then black ink to really hit the dark spots.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

First up, I am really beginning to dislike flip top paints due to this shit:










2nd time it has happened in about 3 weeks. Highly annoying.

In slightly better news I dry brushed and inked the Sentinels this morning and the blue turned out how I wanted it to be, its got some good depth to it I think. Now my next question, what the hell do I do to make them look cool, one option is to go really simple and just put the rank bar of the driver (he's a custodian) and the Penal Legion symbol on the front and leave it at that in terms of detailing. The other is to try and do a skull over the "face", check out the mock up below and let me know what you think I should do. Obviously the white won't be so flat when it is painted, do you think the squarness works or should I try and make the jaw bone a but more rounded?:











Also quickly base coated some black boards to practice various freehand on, thought it might be a good idea.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

So no thoughts on those sentinels then? Even bad thoughts that people don't want to say?


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Sorry mate, I had completely missed your last updates. Here are my thoughts;

The blue is still very deep, and in my opinion there needs to be more highlights - Currently it's lacking a bit of depth and there are multiple things you could do, to either distract the eye or making it lighter. A few ideas off the top of my head could be:

1) Paint the bolts, joints and other exposured areas a dark metal or bronze. Something that gives it more colors to play with than just a deep blue.

2) Drybrush it with a lighter blue to try and give those raised areas some more lighting. It makes the darker hues more effective, if they have a lighter tone to contest the depth with.

3) Depending if you want them to be shiny or battle damaged, you could use a effect paint like Typhus Corrosion on the bolts and making it look a little oily and battleworn.

4) Give the blue a more matt feeling, instead of the shine. The shine overdoes it in my opinion and makes it look more toylike than a actual warmachine.

All in all, I would play with trying to vary the machine colors itself. You don't necessarily need to have painted faces or symbols on the front, if you work the little details instead. Often a awesome model doesn't have those big distractions but rather small and delicate features all around the model, so the eye catches something new every time they look at it.

Just a few tips from my end - I think you're got a awesome theme going on and with a few touches, it could be truly spectacular to look at!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback Nord, I have added another dry brush of enchanted blue over the entire thing to lighten it up. I hadn't thought about using any rust effects on the bolts but I'll look into it, probably just end up making my own version of the GW paint. Once it has a coat of dullcoat the shine will go thankfully, I'm not a huge fan of shiney minis. It will of course have other colors than the blue, still got all the metals to do, I was just wondering if anybody thought it would look good to have some design on it, I suppose it will be hard to tell until I have everything else painted.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I think you've done a great job on the blue. I'm not sold on the faces... but then I like everything to be utilitarian and military, as it suits my fluff...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Fair enough, I am usually the same, guess I am just looking for something to push my boundaries a bit and this seemed like a possible avenue.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Would like to register my admiration for the faces :victory: It's a bit orky but with a clean paint job i don't think it strays too far into orkiness. Makes them look more individual and a cool idea.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Varakir said:


> Would like to register my admiration for the faces :victory: It's a bit orky but with a clean paint job i don't think it strays too far into orkiness. Makes them look more individual and a cool idea.


I guess the test will be in my painting.... that's not going to be problem at all.

It's been a busy couple of weeks, moved house as a result of violent flatmates, had some health issues and problems at work which hasn't left time for painting, hell it took me a week to find my dam minis as it is.

Getting back into it now, realised that I had missed a couple of things that should be blue on the Sentinels so I began that process:










I've had to reglue the Captains sword arm which of course means a little more painting to cover the join, probably going to have to GS it as well but that's not a big deal as I have to do some GS on the helmet anyway, the beginnings of which can be seen here:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I know it's not really much of a difference to what has previously been seen but this is the only photo that turned out ok.

Today I got the black on the legs done and then highlighted both it and the stuff on the cab (such a boring fucking job).










Annoyingly I now need to tone down that highlight a shade or two, I forgot to darken the dam grey before I did it!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Try giving a a wash with dark Blue (drakenhof) instead of painting over it again. It might jut help bring the pieces together a bit more and will save you some time.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

@SwedeMarine: I think I've got away with it tbh when you look at it with other details, it's nearly finished now, just need to touch up a couple of places, give it a matt varnish to dull down the shine and redo the number on the door, it's not very exciting but it's not meant to be and it does the job.


































Also WIP on the Captain's helmet, needs some cleaning up but this is the basic idea and one I am pretty happy with, I needed a way of making him stand out from the Sanguinary Guard/VV that he will run with and they have gold helmets which as a Captain he should have as well, decided that I would give him a gold eagle on his chest plate/jumppack harness, a gold helmet and a crest, rather than go with the normal horse hair style I decided to go with something a little more unique. The heraldry of the chapter includes barbs (like you can hopefully see in the chapter symbol) so it seemed like a logical thing to use, originally I was going to make them out of plasticard but then by chance while buying some bits from @bitsandkits I came across a Ork shoulder pad that had some, I grabbed it, filed it down and chopped it up and this is the WIP result. I'm also considering making the crest white just to set him apart that little bit more, possibly with a helmet stripe like on my Minotaurs. 










Thoughts?


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Spot on. It does look alot better all together than as seperate pieces. 

as for the captain i would suggest bulking up below the barbs a little bit. especially in the back. It looks like a littl off but that could also be the angle. Otherwise your idea is perfect and i wouldnt change a thing.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I ended up smoothing the join a little bit, hopefully it makes a difference:

So got some paint on the head tonight and I need some help deciding if I should continue the white stripe onto the helmet itself not just the crest. I'm not talking about the face plate but just the top of the head, kind of like on the Minotaurs above. Take a look:










What do you think should I do it or leave it as is?

And also some very battered Sentinel legs that should look ok once put together and the rest of him:










Time to get some metal on him I think!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Your captain reminds me exactly of the Shredder


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Can't say I see it personally! No thoughts on the white crest question then?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That second Sen is nearly finished, just need to his white markings and weathering now:










Also this is the bare head I'm using for the Captain, even got paint on it now:


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

I'd leave the crest as it is, looks good. The sentinels are very nicely done. Will there be a crew man looking out of the latest one?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Sorry Son, I went and played with it, he still needs to be varnished but this is pretty much the end result:



















As for the Sentinel, well see for yourself:














































Does the trick i think, not bad for a couple of very battered, broken and glue drowned second hand sentinels I think. Only got two pieces of arty left to convert and paint and then this force is done! Finally some progress!


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Actually the helm looks better now! Don't listen to me. 

Nice work with the sentinels. The damage on them is excellent, did you use a sponge to do that?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

SonofVulkan said:


> Actually the helm looks better now! Don't listen to me.
> 
> Nice work with the sentinels. The damage on them is excellent, did you use a sponge to do that?


Thanks Son, Yeap sure did, all the metal damage and the black except for the paint "chipping" on the white bar down the front, the bigger chips were done with a brush.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Threw this guy together yesterday, really simple conversion that I didn't spend a huge amount of time on (i.e. about 20 minutes) but it gets the point across I think. This guy has been hanging around my bits box for ages and I've been searching for a use for him so I decided I would do him up a a Master of Arty for the penal legion. Quickly scratch built a little peroscope for him from plasticard and boom, done. He's a different mini and paint style to everybody else in there but hopefully by using the same colors he ties in ok:










This is what he looks like with some of the others.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Haha thats really good Mate. Suits Guard troops perfectly


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks swede, just waiting on some wheels to arrive and then I can build the big guns and I can put the penal legion to rest!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

What could this be?


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Jacobite said:


> What could this be?


Track armour for a chimera or leman russ?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Haha nope, although I can see how you would think that seeing as two of those bits were made because I didn't have any track armor to use a base!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Cardstock baneblade chassis? The two pieces on the left are almost exactly the shape of the front of the chassis where the heavy bolter turret sits.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Or are they the gum carriages for your artillery pieces?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The Son of Horus said:


> Cardstock baneblade chassis? The two pieces on the left are almost exactly the shape of the front of the chassis where the heavy bolter turret sits.


Sorry SOH but



Iraqiel said:


> Or are they the gum carriages for your artillery pieces?


has it!

Hopefully they turn out ok. They are based on this log: http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?122112-Another-IG-regiment-the-2nd-Selenia/page42 although I think have made mine a bit too thick and may need to cut them down. See how it goes.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Ahhhhh the old gum carriages... stupid tiny phone keyboard.

Are you using a custom barrel too or the standard earthshaker?


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks spot on so far. You going to go as far as the Rivets and everything on these as well?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Iraqiel said:


> Ahhhhh the old gum carriages... stupid tiny phone keyboard.
> 
> Are you using a custom barrel too or the standard earthshaker?


Custom barrel like Mediko's, made from the same thing, old Leman Russ wheels. Mine are a bit longer though.



SwedeMarine said:


> Looks spot on so far. You going to go as far as the Rivets and everything on these as well?


Yeap rivets and the whole shebang, bit swamped at the moment but fingers crossed I can get some work done on the weekend at some point. First things first I'll have to re-profile the carriage sides, at the moment they are bit too chunky:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

=I= Agent Redfoot










-=I=-​
Redfoot sat quietly on the chair, long spindly fingers unconsciously playing with the claws of his giant ratskin cloak. He did that compulsively when he was nervous, he couldn’t help it. A small man, lithe with shifty eyes and long greasy black hair Redfoot was a Low Hiver, scum of the earth that had never seen the light of day. He also didn’t like clean rooms, especially not brightly light ones like this cell, it made him feel exposed, targeted. Redfoot hadn’t been in a room like this for a very very long time, not since he vaccinated by the Sisters back in ’48 against the blue box that had swept through the slums. That vaccine had made him vomit for a week but he’d survived unlike many others. Redfoot wasn’t sure what was going to happen this time though; he didn’t think he’d be leaving here with just an inoculation and a food card. The three men seemed to have appreciated his help in finding the woman they were after but it was hard to get a reading off them. 

They had caught him trying to break into their transport after all, down in the slums he would have been beaten to within an inch of his life for trying to steal the big 6 wheeled rover but these men weren’t hivers. They scared him these men with their black transport and low voices, black clothes and combat masks. He’d only seen one of their faces so far, the thin one who accompanied him through the sewers, he’d a kindly yet slightly sad face thought Redfoot. The man was a a tracker like him apparently. He’d had been good too, not as good as Redfoot but then again who in the slums was? How they had caught him he still wasn’t sure about though. The thin man hadn’t answered his questions as they had crawled through the old oil pipes, blackened and stinking, he’d only prodded the would be thief further and further onwards. Regardless of who they were, they were good fighters, Redfoot had seen that all too well and a man could never know too many of those.

Outside in the dimly light hall, three shadows watched the lowborn scum through the one-way wall. Ignoring the dripping water from the ceiling and the low hum of generators they saw his nervous twitches, unkempt grab and the red and black war paint that covered half his face and saw so much more. But did they see enough to confirm their suspicions. 

The shadow on the left, the one who had gone with Redfoot on the recce was smaller and thinner than the one of the far right whose hulking frame suggested augmentation or heavy armour. The centre figure, tall and proud backed seemed to draw in the light, devouring it like a black hole while the other two simply existed in the absence of light cast by the barely functioning glow globes above. 

“He’s a nervous one, that’s for sure,” grunted the Hulk.
“Weren’t you?” replied One-on-the-left.
“The bastard threw a chair at me” chuckled the Blackhole.
“Heh that’s right, I did too” another chuckle, this time from the Hulk.
“A chair, really?” One-on-the-left sounded slightly bemused by this, “par for the course I suppose though”.
“Shut up, it was the only thing I had to hand and I thought he was going to kill me for seeing what I had.” The Hulk sounded almost bitter at this, as if the memories had come rushing back and swamped his mind.
“And do you wish I had?” Blackhole’s voice was low and soft this time, bereft of humour or light. Silence once more returned as the Hulk thought it over.
“Sometimes, but then I remember the end justifies the means” his voice was sadder now, the memories of the dead infecting it. 

The air hung heavy in the hallway, stale and unmoving, the Blackhole broke the silence:
“So apart from being nervous in this situation, what do you think of him?”
“He’s an adequate enough shot with that double barrelled slugger of his although we would have to give him something a bit harder hitting. Maybe one of the halflings can work some their magic on it. I can’t imagine he’s a slouch when it gets up close and personal, this shithole of world doesn’t seem to be the kind of place where you can survive long unless you know how to handle a blade. He’s a good tracker, very good” mused One-on-the-left, head bobbing ever so slightly.
“Could he simply have been retracing some route he already knew?” asked the Hulk.
“No, I know what that looks like. To start off with yes, he was but after about two klicks he was as fresh to his surroundings as I was.”
The Hulk snorted “Poor shit’s probably never been further than 15 Hab-blocks from the dumpster he was born behind, he’s in for one hell of an education.” The Hulk would know, he was born on a similar Hive world far far from this one. In these places you didn’t stray far from home unless you had either a death wish or a Regiment of PDF at your back and even then some times you didn’t come back. 
“He as good as you?” asked Blackhole.
“In a hive? Probably better actually. Anywhere else? Straight off the bat? Doubtful, he won’t be used to it. He’s a natural though, he’ll learn pretty fast.” One-on-the-left seemed confident of this, he’d better be, if he was wrong it could get them all killed... or worse.

Blackhole pondered this for a moment, time seeming to stand still again, then in a soft voice he spoke.

“He is without taint and despite having a different name for it, his faith in the Emperor is strong. His jitters are an illusion. His soul is strong. He will do.”

In the cell Redfoot continued fiddling with claw on the cloak unaware of just how much his existence was about to change.

-=I=-​




































The Inquisitorial Agent that goes by the name of Redfoot as shown in the pict captures above is armed with a double barrelled stubber than appears to have undergone modifications to allow it to accept a box magazine as apposed to it’s usual break double shot loading system, such micro tech bears the hallmark of Squat tinkering and as such would be considered borderline blasphemous by the Adeptus Mechanicus. He also carries a crude club, most likely made by himself. Although his exact birthplace is hard to determine from our extensive records by his dress and war-paint it is obvious he comes from the lower reaches of a Hive Planet. The animal skin he wears looks similar to a species of Giant Rodent found of planets such as Necromanda and Piskus 7. Judging from the metal plating that can be seen on his back underneath it he wears some sort of flak vest and the two shoulder pads support this idea. The source of these shoulder pads could be one of any number of Imperial Guard Regiments and are likely to be stolen thus making the symbols of the two Iron Skulls meaningless.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Also finished up this guy:




























He's not in the same warband, rather than being part of the Radical Malleus's =I='s warband, he is going to be a Xeno's =I='s sniper on the same world as those Tau. Still need to apply the snow on the base obviously.

Here is a side by side shot of the two of them though to give you an idea of scale:


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

They both look great! Like the dirty appearence of the first vs the clean and slender off the second. Are sure he is not a she?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks Moriouce, glad you like them, they were great fun to paint and such a welcome relief from the never ending line of bronze and red I've been painting recently. Had to paint something else but now it is back to that lot again. It could well be a she, I've never considered it but it would work very well given the very different proportions of the sniper (not a GW mini you see). I will think on it. Thanks for the change of perspective!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Should be working on those arty pieces but lack motivation instead I'm chipping away at something else:


----------

